# Into the Dragon's Lair.



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 14, 2006)

You are seated within the Gem Stone Tavern with your comrades enjoying the warmth of the hearth, the divine taste of your wine, or the ramblings of an overly-tipsy halfling. The door swings wide and a large hulking man, garbed in the colors and fittings of a very noteable Lady Kestrel Vaylan, moves into the confinements of the tavern. Some of the patrons glance away fearing they've done something wrong.. even a few scatter, but the majority stare in awe at the sheer size of the behemothed man. He ignores their slack-jawed gazes, weaving through the throng to approach the lot of you. "The Lady Vaylan requests an audience with you."

*****​
The towering guard leads you out of the tavern and into the streets where a medium sized coach is parked, the twin ivory horses pulling it stamp at the ground impatiently. Upon the front a young lad, obviously in his mid-teens, is settled toying with the leathered reigns. He nods as the group approaches, offering a toothy grin in welcome. Your escort tugs open the door and ushers you inside, following suit as he stoops over to gain enterance. Once you've all taken your seats the young boy let's out a "Yah!" and the carriage jolts into motion. "It will only be a few moments to her manor.."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 15, 2006)

*Duthayer Coalhammer - dwarf paladin of Clangeddin Silverbeard*

Duthayer had considered the half-mug of ale in his mug with sorrow when the summons had come.  _There's never a good time to interrupt a mug,_ went one dwarven saying, one Duthayer had found more and more true with every passing year.  Ambushes, bar-fights, holy quests, noble summonings, even sleep were all unwelcome interruptions to finishing a good mug...  Sighing, he had downed it in a single swallow and went to gather his things.  It was a truism that when nobles called for one's presence in the middle of dinner, it was not for idle chit-chat, but for something of dire importance to their realm.  Or to their gold, but Duthayer did not deal with those that held gold above their sacred vows of rulership.

He had been teased about his massive armor from time to time, called a "beet in a boiler" when he had it on, but luckily his magical haversack made it simple to carry, even in a noble's carriage.  Climbing up the too-tall human-made steps to the carriage, he regarded his comrades-in-arms during their ride.  That they had been summoned to deal with some danger, Duthayer didn't doubt in the least.

_My father, may the heroes of old welcome him in Moradin's halls, would have gawked at the lot of them.  A stranger bunch I doubt I could have made up.  Someday I shall have a great bard compose a worthy epic of the lot of us, so that the Coalhammers will know that even the strange folk of the Wide World have some worth and merit,_ he muses.  

The slender Absalom and his armored companion Lord Rath were perhaps the easiest for Duthayer to accept.  The others would have surely thought him mad for saying so, but it was the truth.  The necromancer had an unswerving code of honor and deep respect for his chosen god that rang true within the dwarf.  The fact that his warrior friend was willing to serve beyond death was actually reminiscent of a dwarven legend.  The two had had several deep theological discussions during their time together, with Absalom explaining his reasons and beliefs for raising the dead, and what his church had to say on the matter.  With logic, honor, and faith, the necromancer had won the paladin's trust.

The pale and wild-eyed Arthur, on the other hand, was a chaotic a man as Duthayer had met.  His unusual magics and wild fighting style were undisciplined, wild, unpredictable… and effective.  The fact that Arthur had been at one with the Underdark meant that the two had been able to trade some lore on a place near to Duthayer’s heart.  Few could understand the strange beauty of the lands underground unless they had lived there, and Arthur, despite the reason he had been driven there, did understand.  Also he fought solidly on the side of righteousness, and had a perfectly healthy vendetta against the hated drow.  Duthayer looked forward to being able to aid the young whirlwind against his foes someday.

Kuma was a particularly strange companion, man struggling to awaken the dragon blood within.  He also carried a quest within him, a quest to free his people against draconic tyranny.  How he could reconcile that with allowing himself to become what he might be leading his people to hate was a true paradox.  The boy was a fearsome fighter, given to wild rages spiced with magic and dragon power, but Duthayer worried about him.  He thought the boy would find his people unwilling or even unable to accept the uncomfortable truth he was bringing to them.  The idealism he carried about would take a hard bruising, and could turn the lad to cynicism.  Perhaps it was best that he remain away from them until he could learn a bit more about the reality of people’s hearts.

Brother Odis… was a frustrating friend!  He had often attempted to get Duthayer to “lighten up,” as he put it, much to the dwarf’s frustration.  But after a while he could see there was no malice in Odis’ humor, and he had often sweetened the dwarf’s temper after a difficult night, or been able to help him find forgiveness far sooner than if had brooded his way through it, dwarven-style.  Despite his relentlessly cheerful manner, Duthayer could see Tymora in his own Sharindlar, the dwarven goddess of love, and in Haela Brightaxe, goddess of luck and joy in battle.  The faces were different, perhaps, but the spirit remained the same.  Here was a man who embodied his god, which was the truest form of devotion.  

“So lads, do you think it’s war, theft, a terrible beast, or some threat from beyond?  I can’t think of any other reason to haul us away in the middle of dinner,” Duthayer asks the others, his red, caterpilliar-like brows furrowed in thought.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 16, 2006)

Arthur stares at the guard for most of the trip, his disdain for nobles bubbling out of him as he responded to Duthayer's comment. "Come now, your assuming that the people having us summoned contain a hardworking man's sense of decency and consideration. This had better be good, for I'd hate to waste time I could spend helping real folks in need. Especially to a noble's fleeting whims."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2006)

Kuma's brows beetle together slightly as he considers the dwarf's words. He was not a man of many words, and when he spoke he tended to make his speech as well considered as possible. Though he was not above the occasional tactical deception, lies did not come easily or naturally to him. Wastes of words, more often than not. If there was anything that struck Kuma about warmlanders, it was how easily they wasted. Wasted water, food, words, paper...if there was a resource, it was a fair bet that warmlanders reaped it in plenty, and let rot what they could not consume.

He didn't hold it against them now, though it had taken getting used to. They lived according to their means. They paid for their riches by being, by and large, fat and weak. Like the cows they raised...cared for and saw to their every need, making the herd slow and stupid and easy prey, if their caretakers ever wavered.

But the exceptions were -very- exceptional, and he had found great honor fighting with some of them. The bulls of the herd, as it were. The gazelle among the sheep. It had seemed strange to him for some time that in the warmlands, those of great personal power did not always also wield control. The kings and queens were sometimes great heroes, but just as often they were the other sort; puffy and indolent. Yet somehow, these great ones, these champions who would have been chieftains among his people...they appeared where needed, did what had to be done, and moved on. They were, he realized, the caretakers. The shepherds. They guided and inspired by example, no matter who the king of the moment was. Their deeds rang through time, passed along in the writings and stories.

It was not, in the end, a bad way. Like all things, it had grown to be what it was through untold ages of trial and error, until it perfectly suited the place. It was not his way, but it was not a bad way.

So he respected his present companions greatly, each for their strengths, even if they were not his strengths. Especially if they were not. He took their questions seriously.

"Mmmm," Kuma rumbled finally. "A war, we would have heard of. Wars begin slowly, like a tide coming in. And...while I've no doubt we could catch a thief between us, I do not think we would be the first ones in mind to do it. No. I will say it is a terrible beast, or...perhaps something precious lost to darkness, needing recovery."


----------



## sans (Aug 16, 2006)

Brother Odis speaks in an overly loud voice, just in case the guard is hard of hearing, "War, theft, terrible beasts, threats from beyond... For the sake of this Lady Vaylan, I hope it's all of the above. Remember the last time someone interrupted Duthayer mid-drink... I wonder if the poor fellow ever found his arse again. Duthayer kicked it all the way to Rashemen." 

Then in an exaggerated whisper to the guard, "Dwarves don't like to be interrupted mid-drink. It's bad for their livers... Heh, seriously though, what does Lady Vaylan want of us. Some may take offense to such withholding of basic information. Not me personally, but I can't vouch for the rest of my well respected party. You know who we are." The last sentence being a statement, not a question.

[sblock=OOC]
If needed: Diplomacy check (1d20=16) +12 = 28

Twisted, I'm ok with you doing all my rolls if you want. I find things go a lot quicker when the DM does it, not so much in this case, but definitely during combat.
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 16, 2006)

Absalom sat quietly in the Gem Stone as his companions regaled in their recent successes with food, drink, and tales of their past exploits. Behind him, ever-present, his "lifelong companion," Rath stood an unmoving sentinel. While some of the others where well into their third helpings of spiced meat, mulled wine, and cold ale, Absalom was still nursing his first drink. Not much of a drinker, it was his habit to only imbibe one or two drinks an evening. The tell-tale beads of perspiration that dripped of his pewter mug and the wet ring at its base told that he had been nursing this one longer than usual.

The sounds of laughter and song melted away as Absalom drifted to how he met his companions. Absalom had heard rumors that a vampire had taken residence deep within a lost Dwarven Mine outside of Daggerdale. A treacherous place said to have many traps within. So he hired an 'expert' in such things, Arthur, and sought out the fiend's resting place.
Coincidentally Duthayer, Odis, and Kuma had been charged with a similar task by Randal Morn.

After an initial misunderstanding, Duthayer looked into the men's souls, and found no evil...
Absalom had to take his word for it, for up until that point he wasn't so sure himself!
An alliance was made and after a tremendous battle, they managed to finish off the Nosferatu.

So lost in his reverie, Absalom did not notice the approach of the Brutish Man until he sensed movement from Rath, as the Minion moved to step in front of his Master.

Hopefully he ride in the carriage would be brief, as it was only of moderate size and holding several armed and armored companions certainly made for close quarters. 

The Necromancer remained silent as the others mused about why they were summoned.

They should find out soon enough....

"I believe we have arrived." Darkwind said to the others as he gazed out the Cab's window.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 16, 2006)

Jargen had sat tight lipped for the majority of the short trip, narrowing eyes at the offhanded comment about the Lady wasting their time. But, it wasn't until the elder of the group spoke up that the man responded. "Rest assured, Lady Kestrel would not interrupt such an important event as a Dwarf having his meal .. for no reason." His words were most definitely laced with venom as they rolled from his tongue. The carriage had stopped now, outside Vaylan's deteriorating estate. Had the crew not known before now, they were traveling into the city called Arabel.. and by the looks of it, the city wasn't in its prime. Buildings lay in shambles, rubble and what used to be people's precious belongings littered the streets. One of the most noteable disgraces was the charred remnants of what used to be a temple of Tymora, evident by statue of the Goddess herself that too had been disfigured. Here and there townsfolk attempted to refurbish the establishments, picking up the pieces to what was obviously quite the attack upon the town.. and their lives. "She has heard such good things about you all, that she figured you would be the best to aid in her time of need and with the promise of adventure and treasure.. who wouldn‘t want the chance? As you can see, our homestead isn‘t doing as well as we would like.. and with the death of Lady Kestrel‘s husband Olaf - she just hasn‘t been in good spirits." He paused a moment, scratched at his chin and then shrugged. “I’m sure she’ll explain this all when you meet with her. Oh, thought I should set you straight on something as well.. she’s not as selfish and indulgent as you may think. I would be willing to bet that she’s less greedy than some of you.“ With that said, Jargen swings open the door and descends the stairs... leaving the door wide open for you to follow, and stands his post a few feet from the coach; awaiting to guide you into the manor to speak with this noblewoman.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 16, 2006)

Absalom _harumphed_ as he stepped out of the carriage. He had heard of Arabel's trouble with Goblins and Orcs. Surely the Lady Lord Myrmeen Lhal had mustered enough mercenaries to drive all of the humanoids into the King's Forest. Despite his resolution to not speculate on what the noblewoman summoned them for he could not help himself.

"This place was overrun with Goblinoids at one point. The only logical conclusion I can come up with is that they may have taken something belonging to our prospective hostess and she wishes us to retrieve it."


----------



## Albedo (Aug 16, 2006)

Arthur gave the guard a dark smile as he exited the coach. He whispered to himself, just loud enough to allow the man to hear him as he passed by. "A Noble, feeling the pain of loss most commonly reserved for peasants? This trip may hold some merit after all."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 16, 2006)

*Duthayer Coalhammer, dwarf paladin of Clangeddin Silverbeard*

Duthayer shakes his head an the man's comment, "I meant no disrespect to the Lady," he says softly to Jargen.  "What terrible things have passed here?"  The question is rhetorical, as they will be learning soon enough, but there is a sad expression on the dwarf's face.  He's more than ready to hear this tale of woe from the Lady's lips, and follows Jargen inside.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2006)

Kuma ducks his head as he steps out of the carriage and looks around. A noble fallen on hard times. Perhaps she wished her fortune regained? Or vengeance carried out?

More and more interesting.

He passes through the door, after Jargen and Duthayer.


----------



## sans (Aug 16, 2006)

As is often the case when one is bold and daring in both action and speech, one usually finds oneself in very uncomfortable situations of one's own making. This is one of those occasions.  

Addressing the guard, Brother Odis speaks seriously, "Forgive the trivial banter, we see now the heaviness of the situation."  

With fury in his eyes that would make Tymora shake her head, Brother Odis follows the rest of the party. "The sooner we find out what's going on, the sooner we can act. And _action_ is what pleases Tymora." Glancing at the desecrated statue of Tymora, Odis adds behind clenched teeth, "And oh what action we shall take!"


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 17, 2006)

Absalom smiled mirthlessly to himself. The Lady probably did her research when choosing to call them. He was_ sure_ the route through the wreckage of the city and especially the ruined temple of Tymora had been a planned and calculated manuever to spur the Companions to want to help. From the comments of his fellows, a move that seemed to be working.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2006)

"Tell me," Kuma says to their guide. "What has happened here? An enemy army after all? Or a tribe of orcs or hobgoblins? Why have they devastated this place?"


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 17, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Tell me," Kuma says to their guide. "What has happened here? An enemy army after all? Or a tribe of orcs or hobgoblins? Why have they devastated this place?"




Absalom looked at the barbarian with some confusion.  

"Did I just not say it was overrun with Goblinoids?"


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 17, 2006)

"It was in fact goblins. The Purple Dragons returned in time to drive them off, but not quickly enough to prevent the damage they had all ready done." Now that the group had gathered behind Jargen, he leads them inside the manor and down a corridor. Pausing only a moment to peer inside the quarters, "M'lady, your guests have arrived." Jargen then moves inside, admitting you enterance. Workmen repairLAdy Kestrel's manor in Arabel, and the hammering forces her to raise her voice as she speaks with you in her sitting room.  Shafts of light spill into the room through cracks in the boards that cover broken windows, cutting through the shadows.

       Lady Kestrel wears the black garb of a woman in mourning and the dark circles under her eyes show that she is still dealing with her grief. She does her best to appear strong. "Cormyr faces dire times. Many have taken the death of good King Azoun as an opportunity to wreak havoc on our forest kingdom, to seize power, or to address grievances or feuds of past. To make matters worse here, those who work for me and myself are becoming targets of the Freedom Warriors, a group of renegades intent on ending the Cormyrean royal line completely. That is why I have decided to call upon you. All is not lost for Cormyr. I recently recieved word from a long-time friend of my late husband that he has a lead on the location of the lair of the dragon that killed our king. I would like you to go to Eveningstar to meet with Gurrand Rannar, my husband's old friend, and acquire the map he possesses. He awaits your arrival at the Welcoming Hand Inn. I will give you my signet ring so that he knows you are my agents. After meeting with Gurrand, I would like you to follow the map to the dragon's lair and secure whatever treasure you find on my behald as a noble of our fair land."   

        She reaches to the floor beside her and retrieves two carefully folded, plain-looking bags. "These are two bags of holding that my husband kept from his days as an adventurer. These should make it easier for you to transport the treasure you will retrieve from the lair. They are yours to keep, as part of your payment for helping me in this matter. You are also welcome to keep twenty-five percent of any treasure you find, but I would request that you bring back the rest for Cormyr. I need only twenty-five percent to hire additional guards for my caravans and to help rebuild Arabel. The rest I intend to donate to our regent and infant king, to aid Cormyr in its time of need. Please do hurry. Cormyr has need ot stout hearts and strong convictions now. Do whatever you can to help bring justice and peaces back to our land."   

        She slips a jeweled golden ring off her hand and hands it to Brother Odis. It features her family crest (a sword, point-down, with a snake wrapped around the blade). It clearly is the signet ring she referred to.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 17, 2006)

Arthur considered what the noblewoman said for a moment, and scanned the manor that was being repaired around them. He looked back up to her. "Adventure... Glory... A large amount of coin.... These are meaningless to me. From the looks of it, this city has taken a real pounding from these hard times we face. There are many here to help you regain what you have lost to it, but I am forced to wonder, what of those in this city who can't afford such assistance. I shall accept your task, but only if you promise the portion set aside for my own self will instead be directed to aiding the hard working commoners of this land who struggle to recover from a Noble's war."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2006)

(OOC - Odd...somehow I missed that. Sorry Hero. )

(Prior to entering and hearing tale)

Kuma gives Absalom a look, then rumbles gravely, "My apologies. I was absorbed by my eyes, and did not listen to my ears. If you had been an enemy, my throat would have been yours. I meant no disrespect."

(After hearing Kestrel)

At the mention of a dragon, a glint enters Kuma's eyes. When Kestrel has finished, he asks in his deep baritone, "Lady Kestrel, what is known of this dragon? Does it live still, or do we loot the lair of the dead?" His voice betrays no sign of distaste, but is purely matter of fact.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 17, 2006)

Absalom's expression was almost inscrutable, but his long-time allies could tell from the way he set his chin that he was calculating the risk involved and how exactly such a mission related to his cause."I had heard the Good King Azoun slew the Mighty Drake before, he too was overcome by his injuries. At least that is how the Bards spin the tale in every Taproom from here to all along the Golden Way. But who knows what servants, guardians and traps a Dragon has about It's lair. Some even have Undead Minions.....I go where my Companions go." he finished simply.

[SBLOCK=Shayuri]OOC: No problem. Sometimes OOC mistakes lead to IC roleplaying fun.   [/sblock]


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 17, 2006)

Lady Kestrel settles back in her seat, her fingers idly keeping busy with the fabric of her gown as she listens to the comments, questions, and concerns of the group. Smiling softly to Arthur, she nods. "If that be your wish, then I shall grant that. Quite noble intentions kind sir." Her attention then wavers to Kuma when the question is brought up, bobbing her head in agreement with Absalom. "Perhaps ye have not heard of King Azoun the Fourth and the battle with Nalavara the Elf-Dragon? Nalavara, the dragon's lair you seek, was a once an elven wizard turned dragon. She swore vengence upon Cormyr and all the human inhabitants for the death of her lover brought on by the first king of Cormyr. She was imprisoned .. oh.. over a thousand years ago. Since then she sought a way out of her prison and unleashed her fury upon Cormyr. It was within this vicious war that King Azoun and Nalavara were slain."  Pausing to catch her breath, ".. but Gurrand speaks of there still being treasure to stake claim to. Though, neither he nor I are quite sure what may be guarding the lair now.. if anything."


----------



## Albedo (Aug 17, 2006)

Arthur shrugged nonchalauntly at the thought of what may lurk ahead. "We'd best hope that there is in fact something guarding that lair, and that it is quite formidable. Poorly defended riches, even lesser known ones, rarely stay put long. Now, how much urgency is required for this task? I would like to know if quickness or caution would be more prudent."


----------



## sans (Aug 17, 2006)

As Brother Odis hears Lady Kestrel's request, the fury melts from his eyes.

Odis accepts her signet and bags of holding and as he does so, he gently holds her hand, "My Lady, we shall undertake this mission in honor of all those who fell in defense of Arabel."


Brother Odis listens to the answers to his companions' questions. But his mind soon starts to wander the dusty roads, rich forests, staggering mountains, endless oceans and dank caverns of past expoits. Adrenaline uplifts his spirits and he takes a deep breath.

To himself, he thinks, "Into the dragon's lair to save a kingom. By Tymora's Coin, _that_ is the stuff of adventure!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 17, 2006)

Duthayer frowns as he considers his words.  "A dragon's hoarde never goes unguarded for long, the gold would make creatures come out of the walls to claim it.  I say we have a great deal of battle ahead us.

"My lady, we consider it an honor to help your belaguered land," Duthayer says with a small bow.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 17, 2006)

The noblewoman continues to smile, though her lips are having difficulty keeping their poise. Her eyes have taken on a drooping demeanor and her flesh paling. "Well then, if you have no further questions. There are five horses prepared for you at the gates. You may take them or travel on foot, whichever fits your fancy. Thank you.. and I wish you luck on your adventure."  

(If you do not have any other questions for her, Jargen leads you out of the manor to the horses mentioned. Whether or not you decide to take them is up to you..)


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 17, 2006)

As the Hulking Manservant led them to thier steeds Absalom spoke up. "If Cormyrean Nobility is anything like Thayan courts this information has already leaked to others. We should be wary of any 'competition'."


----------



## sans (Aug 18, 2006)

Before taking leave of Lady Kestrel, Brother Odis asks, "My Lady, were there any who perished in the defense of the statue of Tymora?"

If yes, Odis says:
   "Then please have someone prepare a list of their names. Rebuild the statue of Tymora with those names engraved upon the base. When I return, I shall consecrate the memorial. They died not for a chisled piece of stone but for an ideal. For those whose families are left without means, send word to the temple of Tymora in Suzail. Tell them I request compensation for the families of the martyrs. Our church is most generous on such matters."


As the party leaves Lady Kestrel's residence, Odis, with a worried look on his face, pulls aside the necromancer, "Hey Absalom, is it ok if I put these two bags of holding into my magic haversack? We won't get sucked into the Astral Plane or anything, will we? Just want to make sure."

[sblock=Edit]
Changed "send word to the temple of Tymora in Waterdeep" to "send word to the temple of Tymora in Suzail".

Suzail is more appropriate because it's much closer to Arabel and it has a big temple to Tymora. I'm a newbie to Forgotten Realms, so if I make any other geographical or historical references that seem to be way off or make no sense, forgive me, Odis would  

Unfortunately, had to change "is it ok if I put these two bags of holding inside my bag of holding" to "is it ok if I put these two bags of holding into my magic haversack". 

See OCC thread, post #67.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2006)

Kuma eyes Odis and Absalom, and manages to find an interesting piece of rubble several paces away from the two.

"My home was once a dragon's lair, long long ago," he says as he picks up the piece of granite. "Though I've no doubt they are very different, it may be there are common elements."


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 18, 2006)

"The statue of Tymora? Why, yes, there was. The head cleric Varish fought bravely in defense of the statue, but the goblins were too many and with the Goddess' clerics spread thin through Cormyr thanks to the raids.. he really did not stand a chance. I will indeed have the statue ressurected."


----------



## Albedo (Aug 18, 2006)

Arthur slapped Brother Odis on the back playfully. "Always thinking of others, aren't you. Thats why I like you. Now, let us be off. Our idle chatter does little to solve the unwarrented bloodshed that surely lays ahead." Arthur then walked outside, mounting the horse that awaited him.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 18, 2006)

sans said:
			
		

> As the party leaves Lady Kestrel's residence, Odis, with a worried look on his face, pulls aside the necromancer, "Hey Absalom, is it ok if I put these two bags of holding inside my bag of holding? We won't get sucked into the Astral Plane or anything, will we? Just want to make sure."




Absalom arched and eyebrow under his hood at the Priest's question. "Such experimentation is often unpredictable and at best ill-advised if not suicidal. Even for a faithful of Tymora such an action would be _pushing your luck."_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 18, 2006)

If the situation weren't so grave, Duthayer would have snorted with amusement at the exchange between the necromancer and the happy-go-lucky priest, but that wouldn't be taken well by the Lady or her servants.  He simply bowed again to her and left with the others.  "I don't know about the horses lads.  I know it would be faster, but I'm a terrible rider... no horses where I come from.  Someone would have to tie me in the saddle so you aren't picking me out of the dust every few minutes," Duthayer confesses.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 18, 2006)

Arthur pondered the problem. "It might be prudent for us to obtain a coach then. It would hide our true number, allow some of us to remain rested as we travel, and we could bypass Duthayer's... inexperience with the realm of horses."


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 19, 2006)

"Well, whatever you wish to decide.. these horses are yours to use or not. If you wish to not travel by them, then you may return them to the stables until you return." He pats one of you on the back and then re-enters the manor.. closing the door behind him.  A few moments of your discussing means of transportation, a merchant's wagon is moving through the street, heavily laden with barrels and sacks for the relief efforts going on in the city. Citizens on foot and on horseback may way for it. Suddenly, two hooded men in chainmail shirts rush from an alley and leap before the train of  horses, causing them to halt. A third man, this one masked, bounds onto the wagon's clapboard and strikes the driver with a club, throwing him from the wagon. 

"Look carefully, citizens of Arabel," shouts the man on the wagon, pointing down to the hurt driver. "That fate awaits any of you who choose to labor for the tryant on the throne in Suzail! The Freedom Warriors claim these good to support our cause!"  

Bystanders either look frightened or hurry to get away, so they can deny ever having seen this even unfold. No one else gets involved. All of you notice that several of the goods bear Lady Kestrel's seal (as on the ring); the items on the wagon belong to her merchant company.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2006)

Without missing a beat, Kuma reaches back and yanks his greatsword from its sheath over his back. The dark iron blade hums in the sunlight, glinting hungrily.

"Brigands!" Kuma bellows as he strides forward. "Honorless dogs! You claim to fight tyranny, but you strike only the unarmed, in greater force and from the shadows! Cowards! You will take nothing from these good people while I stand!"

He stops and assumes a ready posture, sword upraised, framing the furious light in his eyes.

(holding action, if I can, to strike the first enemy who comes in reach of the greatsword)


----------



## Albedo (Aug 19, 2006)

Arthur has no patience for those who harm the defenseless. He picks picks out the man who attacked the driver. Raising his hand and mumbling a few words, he unleashes a pair of flaming rays at his target.

Alrighty, heres how this pans out. I'm hoping to get sneak attack for this, since combat hasn't started and he should be flat-footed. However, I am prepared if this is not the case and use improved diversion (my bluff vs his sense motive) and if successful it will be followed by a hide check. Following this, I shall cast an empowered scorching ray at my target, hopefully gaining sneak attack on the pair of rays and catching the opponent flat footed. 

Attack Rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=570448

Ray #1: Roll of 13 + 7 = Touch AC 20

Ray#2: Roll of 10 + 7 = Touch AC 17

Damage dealt on the rays should be 4d6x1.5 fire and hopefully +3d6 sneak attack (each)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 19, 2006)

"Ye'll not stand against Clangeddin's might!  Take them alive my friends, let them await the Lady's justice!" Duthayer cries, taking a moment to extract his waraxe from its case, his shield and mountain plate still in his magical haversack.  He moves towards the three brigands, trying to put himself between them and as many people as possible.  "Stay back, people of Arabel!"


----------



## sans (Aug 19, 2006)

"Yes, take them alive!" 

Drawing Tymora's coin shaped holy symbol from his pouch, Brother Odis glares at the masked rebel and orders, "By Tymora's will, HOLD!"


[sblock=OOC]
Initiative: +1
   Move action: draw holy symbol
   Standard action: Hold Person, WILL Save DC 20, Duration: 10 rounds, Range: 200'

   Shield also not equiped (strapped to back): AC/Touch/FF:  19/13/18

   Twisted, How far away are the baddies?

   Lastly, just to clarify, the whole bag of holding incident took place as the party was leaving the residence. Not in front of Lady K. That would be inappropriate indeed.


[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 19, 2006)

"Wha-? Rabble-rousers? What a nuisance. Very well alive it is then."

Absalom stepped forward and half chanted in the haunted echoing language of Arcane Magicks. He contorted and interlocked his fingers and bore them at the throng. All the while Lord Rath stepped before the Necromancer brandishing an overlarge blade before him.

Necromantic Energy oozed forth and pulsated like the waves crashing on a beachfront. The Waves enveloped the bullies and sapped a goodly portion of the fight from them.

[Sblock=OOC] Manuever and cast Waves of Fatigue. Trying to Manuever to effect the largest amount of the enemy without hitting my allies in the cone effect. Rath is in front of me and will ready an attack on anyone who threatens Absalom.[/sblock]


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 20, 2006)

( The 'baddies' are 30 ft away.) 

The Freedom Warriors, not expecting anyone to put up a fight, take a moment to let the shouts and banter hit them.. before quickly drawing their weapons. Well, other than the driver. He never makes it to unsheathing his longsword as he is quickly slammed with two rays of fiery heat; what once was a fleshy human is now nothing more than charred skeletal remains with remnants of clothing still holding on for dear life.. and the topple over into the wagon of goods. Fear overcomes the faces of the two remaining men, but for some reason they just can't get their legs to move. Frozen in fear, if you will. 

_( Initiatives:
Lord Rath: 22
Kuma: 21
Absalom: 20
Sans: 19
Arthur: 15
Warrior 2: 12 - Frozen
Warrior 3: 9 - Frozen
Duthayer: 3 ) _


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 20, 2006)

Duthayer's mouth opens and closes a few times in honest shock as the man becomes a charred corpse in front of his eyes.  Arthur and he were going to have a chat after this battle...  

The dwarf readies his axe and dashes forward, faster than usual out of his armor.  "Throw down your weapons, surrender now!" he calls, knowing that if the death of their comrade won't cause them to stop their actions, the weapons of _his_ friends would.

OOC: Moving 25ft up and speaking as a free action.


----------



## sans (Aug 20, 2006)

OOC: I'm a little confused. Did Odis make his move yet? Was Arthur the only one to act in the surprise round? Or did Odis abort his action since his target was killed? Either way:

"Yes, take them alive!" 

Drawing Tymora's coin shaped holy symbol from his pouch as he steps back, Brother Odis glares at the furthest of the remaining two rebels and shouts, "By Tymora's will, HOLD!"


[sblock=OOC]

   Move action: draw holy symbol while retreating 20'
   Standard action: cast Hold Person (WILL Save DC 20, Duration: 10 rounds, Range: 200')

   Shield also not equiped (strapped to back): AC/Touch/FF:  19/13/18

[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Aug 20, 2006)

Arthur's anger winded down as the body of his target fell from the wagon. "No man carries the right to attack the defensless!" He growled. Glancing towards the other two, he decided his allies had them dealt with and stepped back to let them do their thing.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 20, 2006)

sans said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm a little confused. Did Odis make his move yet? Was Arthur the only one to act in the surprise round? Or did Odis abort his action since his target was killed?




OOC: You did Freeze two of them...That seemed fairly clear. As twisted said in her flavour text 



> Fear overcomes the faces of the two remaining men, but for some reason they just can't get their legs to move. Frozen in fear, if you will.


----------



## sans (Aug 20, 2006)

OOC: Thanks for the clarifications Hero4Hire. In that case:

A little confused that his spell worked on two of the rebels, but at the same time, not questioning the will of Tymora, Brother Odis shouts, "Bind them, quickly!"


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 21, 2006)

Absalom clucked his tongue in disapproval as he saw the fiery remains of the rebel tumble into the cart. "I certainly hope there is nothing flammable in there." he said wrinkling his nose as the acrid smell of burnt flesh and hair reached his nostrils.

OOC: Hold Action and wait to see if anything interesting happens.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 21, 2006)

As you all stand around yelling out orders and some staring in shock as Arthur incinerates the one bandit.. a few things happen. First of all, the cover to the wagon begins to smoke.. the smell of burning wood mixing with the horrid scent of an overly toasted corpse fills the air. Secondly two cross bow bolts miss terribly as two bandits step out of one alley, all ready preparing to reload. The third attack is quite unusual - a ghostly hand, blazing with a hellish evil, floats menicingly towards Arthur just barely missing as it dissipates near his right arm. Another figure, robed differently than the rest, steps from the opposing side of the alley. Apparently the fight wasn't _that_ easy. 

_(Up next: Kuma.
Two Baddies still Held. 
Top of the initiative.

New baddies: 19, 19, 18. )_


----------



## sans (Aug 21, 2006)

Seeing the situation quickly deteriorate, Brother Odis sighs, “Ok, try and take one alive, if possible.” Odis, once again, calls upon the power of Tymora. This time he mutters a quick prayer and makes the motion of flipping a coin in the air. Suddenly, a serrated coin-like object materializes and zooms towards the the “figure, robed differently than the rest.”

Odis then takes a few steps back to get a better view of the situation.


[sblock=OOC]
*Standard action:* cast Spiritual Weapon and direct it towards the “figure, robed differently than the rest.” If the figure is dead/disabled before Odis gets to act, then Odis casts the spell at one of the crossbow men.

Spiritual Weapon(Shuriken) +14/+9 melee 1d8+4/x2
Duration 10 rounds, one attack this round, two attacks in subsequent rounds

Spiritual weapon attack. (1d20=12) +14 = 26
Spiritual weapon damage. (1d8+4=6) = 6

*Move action:* back away 20' from all enemies. 

* How far away is the robbed figure Odis is attacking?
* Odis keeps an eye on the wagon to make sure it's not going up in flames. If it really starts smoking, let me know.
* As a free action, Spellcraft check (+3) to determine types of spells being cast by enemies (DC=15+spell level) (Arthur and Absalom probably have better Spellcraft scores).
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Aug 21, 2006)

Arthur sighs as the magical attack barely misses him. He looks over at his new opponent and flexes his hands.

OOC: How far away are all the various opponents (for the purposes of the chain spell feat I'm looking for the best way to include the most opponents in a 30 ft radius).


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2006)

Finally realizing that the two in front of him are paralyzed somehow, Kuma spins to face the new threat, anger...still under control...flickering in his eyes. With a bellow of challenge, he charges at the crossbowmen with unnatural, horrifying speed, carrying his shoulders low and his arms trailing behind him...the blade of his sword nearly dragging along the ground.

He ignores the two crossbowmen completely, passing directly between them towards his true target...the mage beyond. Upon reaching him, Kuma raises his sword with all the momentum of his charge, letting the heavy blade swing up and around in a curiously graceful pirouette. 

(Cheeeeeyarge! Activating Boots of Speed as a free action this round. This assumes, of course, that the mage is 140' away or less, and that there's at least one square between or around the two crossbowmen for him to pass by them. Since they haven't got melee weapons they don't threaten their areas. Adjusted to hit roll is +18, using 5 Power Attack for a total of +13 to hit the mage, and 2d6+21 damage should it connect.)

(Note - if the crossbowmen can't just be run past, he'll use Improved Overrun on one. Strength check to knock one prone is 1d20+10, and he can move up to 70' total while overrunning. Sadly, this means no melee attack on the mage this round, though he'll move to threaten the mage if possible. )

(Sorry if this seems complex...I'm not clear on how far these guys are away (though assuming within 30' for ranged sneak attacks), or placement, so I give alternate possibilities rather than taking time for clarifications. Hope that's okay.)


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 22, 2006)

_I was afraid of that._ Absalom thought as he saw the wagon full of supplies catch alight. Nothing in his memorized reportaire could douse flames so  he took a more defensive stance. Unsure of how many enemies lay in wait and seeing many of his companions turn thier attention to the Wizard. Absalom positioned himself so Rath would be between him and any missile fire and he cast one of his simpler spells. Invisible Force sheathed his gaunt frame and thanks to focusing the spell through his eldritch rod, the ward should last almost all day.

OOC: Mage Armor (Rod of Extension) Also in the future, Absalom will be casting this first thing every day with the Rod since it will then last 20 hours.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 22, 2006)

Arthur pulls out another magical attack, this time conjuring a ball of acid that leaps from his hand towards the mage. Upon impact however, the ball splits apart and slams into the other two assailants using the crossbows. 

OOC: Using my move action to use improved diversion and make a bluff check against the mage, followed by a hide check if successful. Then I shall cast a Lesser Orb of Acid paired with the Chain Spell feat. My attack roll is http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=574244

End result: 18 roll + 7 Mods = Touch Attack of 25.
Damage dealt is 5d8 + hopefully 3d6 sneak attack

Also, the spell chaines to the other two, dealing half of the 5d8 damage to them (ref save DC 16 for half of that).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2006)

Duthayer goes for one of the crossbowmen, his short legs pumping as fast as they can to bring an end to the carnage quickly.  The Freedom Warriors were not harmless, but it seemed they were not terribly experienced.  Perhaps some had been drug into this without thinking... but they need not die for something as stupid as this.  "Drop your weapons now and surrender!" he shouts to the man, preparing to defend himself if the man did anything stupid.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 24, 2006)

OOC: *Bump*


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 25, 2006)

Taking the barrage of attacks, easily sends the mage to his final resting place. The two bandits however, seem all most unphased by the splashing acid that has begun to eat away at their clothing – the spiritual shuriken does, in fact, bury itself in the shoulder of one of the bandits. Though, the charging Kuma and the approaching Duthayer have their immediate attention ..causing them to drop their crossbows beside them and draw their longswords. One moves up to take on the dwarf, not hesitating to meet his enemies demands with his blade. The other, moves up to attack the Barbarian's backside; though neither foe lands a successful attack on either of the men.  The two bandits are still held and the wagon begins to actually catch fire at this point. 

(Assuming Arthur isn’t going to attack the all ready held and defenseless bandits. Lord Rath, it’s your go. )


----------



## sans (Aug 25, 2006)

Brother Odis sees the flames flickering up from the wagon and frowns. He thinks to himself, "I hope there 's no food on that wagon, 'cause moldy wheat is just as useless as burnt wheat." 

Odis wiggles his fingers in the air and whispers to his beloved god. Suddenly, twenty gallons of water come crashing down on the flames. He then makes his way to the fallen wagon driver.

Meanwhile, like a crazed hornet, the spiritual weapon continues to tear into its target.

[sblock]
Standard Action: Cast create water
Move Action: Head towards the fallen wagon driver

Spiritual Weapon(Shuriken) +14/+9 melee 1d8+4/x2
9 Rounds remaining
(Twisted, invisible castle seems to be down right now, please roll for me, 2 attacks)

Hold Person: 8 rounds remaining (WILL save, DC20, every round)
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 26, 2006)

Rath stands his ground unmoving as none of the attackers approached his master yet.

Absalom was fairly sure now that after the ambush 2 men were enough to keep alive.

Thumbs touched and fingeres splayed wide. Words of Arcane Power dripped venomously from his tongue. With the words tiny blacklight arrowheads of mystical force lanced out towards the attackers.

OOC: Magic Missile..All on one of them. 16 points
invisible was wonkey used irony http://www.irony.com/cgi-bin/droll-query

edit: okay my link is broken <<shrugs>> go ahead and roll for me or use the 16 points


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2006)

Kuma grunts as he feels an impact across the back of his armor, though the blow did not pierce it. He whirls and steps between the two men, lips peeled back in a snarl that exposes a line of sharp teeth.

"That," he growls, "was your one chance. You will not get another." With a grunt of effort, he hefts his huge, unnaturally sharp claymore and swings it in a whistling arc at the man who had attacked him!

(5' step to try to get in striking range of both warriors...just in case I can Cleave.  Attack bonus is +15/+10, damage is 2d6+11 per hit, AC 24)


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 26, 2006)

The two final bandits fall without much of a fight, leaving just the two held bandits at this point. Their eyes going wide, then wildly from side to side.. as if they could possibly break the invisible bounding with their eye movements. The fire in the wagon goes out with the sudden rush of water provided by Brother Odis. It seems, for the time being, there are no threats left.

(* sorry for the mis-type with names, Sans. I blame it on bein' sick.  )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2006)

Duthayer stalks up to the two held men and digs in his pack for some rope.  Slicing off a few lengths, he binds the men's hands.  "You're lucky.  Here you are harming those that haven't hurt you, and you're doing nothing but taking bread out of the mouths of people devisted by a distaster.  Does it matter that you don't agree with the _bloody politics_ of the person providing the relief?" he says sternly, not caring whether they regain the wit to speak once the spell is worn off.


----------



## sans (Aug 27, 2006)

Brother Odis examines the fallen wagon driver. If the driver is still alive, Odis whispers a prayer to Tymora and touches the driver gently on the forehead.

After Duthayer is done binding the two remaining bandits, Duthayer releases them from his spell.

OOC:
Cure Light Wounds on the wagon driver if he is still alive.
Dismiss Hold Person spell affecting the two remaining bandits


----------



## Albedo (Aug 27, 2006)

Arthur surveys the scene which had just unfolded around him. Satisfied that no other innocents are at risk, he turns to his fellow adventurers. "So, now that thats done with, shall we turn these two over to the authorities and be on our merry way?"


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 27, 2006)

Brother Odis examines the fallen wagon driver, but he is beyond repair. They just don't make commoners like they used to. Duthayer binds the two remaining bandits, and as the hold spell leaves their bodies.. it becomes evident that tying them up was a good plan. One of the men spit at Duthayer. "You will all pay for this interruption in the Freedom Warrior's plans." He struggles within his bindings, the other freedom warrior just stands there.. limp like. His head sagging, not even attempting to my eye contact. Clearly he has given up - even if his brother will not.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 27, 2006)

Spirits rise from the fallen bodies. Invisible to all save for one who is all too familiar with the other side.

Absalom strode forward, Rath flanking him as he went.

"Soooo Fallen Ones." he hissed. 

To those watching they may have thought the Mage mad or delusional. But to those who knew him, they could tell he was communicating with the Spirits of the Recently Slain. No spell was gestured or word of arcane power spoken. For this was Absalom's gift...and his curse!

"Tell me now why you attacked the cart. Tell me or I will make sure your soul is torn from the afterlife and your suffering made legendary." he continued, gazing at the souls with a serpentine gaze.

Absalom really had no way to affect the shades. They weren't true ghosts per se. Those he could work his magicks upon. They were just vestiges of consiousness left in this world. But they could still be very forthcoming...Especially when they were the weak-willed simpletons in life the Necromancer suspected they were.


----------



## sans (Aug 27, 2006)

Brother Odis whispers a quick blessing over the dead driver and then walks over to the two captives.

Though both Odis and Duthayer wanted to take the Freedom Warriors alive, each had separate reasons. From Odis' journeys with the group, he knew that Duthayer wanted the law to prevail. Capture the rebels and let the courts administer the proper justice. However, Tymora had a soft spot for rebels, _if_ their cause was sincere and just. Odis had a few questions he wanted to ask them.

Glaring at the two captives, "Today, you have killed an innocent man in front of many witnesses. Your fate is out of your hands. You are doomed to the machinations of the laws of the kingdom against which you rebel. But, perhaps the loss of your freedom and possibly lives won't be for naught."

After pausing, Odis speaks again, "Tell me of the Freedom Warriors and their mission. What grievances do they hold against the kingdom? What do they hope to accomplish? Do not think your answers will help you in anyway. But perhaps some good can come from this. Depending on what you say here and now, when I return from my mission, I _may_ decide to bring those concerns to Lady Kestral. I _may_ decide to lead negotiations myself. What say you? You have five minutes to convince me that the Freedom Warriors fight for a just cause.”


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 27, 2006)

The answers that Absalom and Brother Odis recieve are similiar in meaning, though probably not in delivery. Both the spirits and the spit-fire bandit explain that the Freedom Warriors do not wish to see the land fall into the hands of the current regent, for their power and everything they've worked so hard for will no longer be theirs. They do not trust the regent that sits upon the throne, Alusair. Both tales report that Lord Hyraken will make those that stand in the way of the Freedom Warriors pay; for they are the true rulers of the land, and some day the regent will be his wife -- just as fate dictates.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2006)

"Warmlanders," Kuma says derisively. "Too much sun, it addles your brains. You do not trust the regent to rule, but you trust her to be queen? This Lord Hyraken has much to answer for. I smell much of ambition in his stirring up this rabble...and nothing at all of justice or altruism."

He finishes cleaning off the blade of his sword and slides it back home, then looks around for a guardsman. On seeing one, he waves the guard over, calling out, "You there! Come here!"


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 27, 2006)

Absalom rejoins his companions. "Zealots for sure, but they don't seem to have any other motive then rebelling against the current Regent."  The necromancer turns to Duthayer, his eyes visible under the shadow of his cloak. "Tell me do you see evil in these men's hearts. Thier actions are certainly unlawful and they will be punished by the laws they sought to overthrow. But others amongst us may feel more at ease if you can tell us that they have baser intentions and dark souls."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2006)

Duthayer turns back to the men, glaring hard at them, his eyes turning briefly silver as he seeks Clangeddin Silverbear's guidance in determining any evil in the men's souls.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 28, 2006)

One of the guardsmen, having just heard the sounds of battle, rounds the corner (followed by two others) a moment too late.. it seems. Noting Kuma beckoning them forth, the three men trot over.. sheathing their weapons. His eyes narrow, "Freedom Warriors.." spat with venom in his voice as he nears.. instantly recognizing the bandits for what they surely are. "I assume you wish to turn them over to us, aye?" Doing his best to read between the lines. Meanwhile - at Absalom's request, Duthayer's gaze bores down into the mens' very souls.. perhaps their motives may not have always been their own; they now have accepted the evil Lord Hyraken's word - and ways.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 28, 2006)

Arthur began to tap his foot impatiently as he waited his fellow adventurers to satisify their curiosities. Once the gaurds arrived, he decided they had waited long enough. "I'm sure there are many things you want answered about this situation, but this does not concern us. The good lady has decided how we are to be best imployed, and this is not it. She has claimed responsiblity for these people in exchange for us to be free to go after that lair. I see no reason for us to get involved until after we have accomplished our objective. It is my humble opinion that we should set this incident behind us and be off."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2006)

"Aye," Kuma nods, "I agree. We have done what we can. Let us be on our way."


----------



## sans (Aug 29, 2006)

Odis is almost glad when the tales of the captive rebel made it painfully obvious that this Lord Hyraken, leader of the Freedom Warriors, is yet another power hungry nut case. "No need to attempt negotiations." Odis thinks, "Why in Faerun did I even make such an offer?!" The though of spending months at the negotiating table made him shudder.

But still, one never knows. When one reaches the level of power Odis and his companions have, things are never as they first appear. But there were more pressing matters.

Agreeing with Kuma, Odis, deep in though, mutters, "Yes, yes, let us be on our way."

OOC:
Someone search the bodies for clues and bling bling! Odis wouldn't in this situation.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 31, 2006)

( Just need a general consensus on what you guys are doing.  As soon I know what the plan is, I'll move this along. If'in I don't hear back from you guys before tonight.. I'll just push it along as I wish.  )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 1, 2006)

Duthayer pushes the two bound criminals into the guards' embrace, and quickly surveys the crowd for anyone that was hurt by stray bolts or fire.  If anyone is, he will try to tend to them.  If not, he nods gravely at the crowd and gestures for his companions.  It's time to go.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 1, 2006)

Absalom was happy to be done with the situation. The Necromancer abided by the laws of the land, but he felt the groups skills were somewhat wasted on rabble-rousers. Though he was surely more nobleminded then his kinsmen, he was _still Thayan_ and prone to such haughty views. As he walked away he passed the corpse of the mage and cast a minor divination to reveal anything magickal on his person.

OOC: Detect Magic. I will have Rath fetch anything I see magical and then continue to leave. *If* there was anything I will show the group and try to ID it later that day on the road.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 2, 2006)

Two of the guardsmen gladly take over the custody of the bound bandits, voicing their appreciation as they escort them down the street. The third guard moves to the wagon to investigate what may still be useful goods wise. A few townies finally emerge from their hiding places to aid in recollecting the 'stolen' goods from the wagon. Your group, deciding on moving on, begins to leave.. pausing long enough for Absalom to whisper a spell and his minion to collect a few things from the wizard. Two potions and three scrolls to be exact. 
"The cart doesn't seem to be too bad off, just give us a moment to unload the goods and you men are more than welcome to it for your travels. It is the least Lady Vaylan can do for you."

**********​
As you set out from Arabel, it quickly becomes obvious you are not the only ones employed to find this spoken of lair. Several parties are too voyaging out into the wild, whether by foot.. horse.. or cart; none of which possess any symbols of Lady Vaylan. The terrain out here in Cormyr alternates between rolling hills that are covered with fields and small villages, or are lightly forested. Occasionally, an area shows signs that battles or fires have raged here. Every where shows evidence of the goblin troops and other monstrous creatures that recently threatened the kingdom, as well as the groups of selfish humans whom have emerged either to take advantage of the chaos or who are trying to quell it.  

Up ahead dressed in tunics displaying the local lord's coat of arms, a handful of men present themselves on the road. "Good day. We, the representatives of our lord Leon Darendaal, ask you to halt and pay road tax before we can allow you to pass."


----------



## sans (Sep 2, 2006)

From past adventures, Odis knows that Duthayer is the best in the party to handle situations like this. He waits for Duthayer to take the lead. Odis will follow and offer support, a friendly smile, a serious look or an affirming nod towards the toll collectors of Leon Darendaal- whatever Duthayer needs.

OOC:
Basically, Odis is asking Duthayer to take the lead and use his +14 Diplomacy. Odis will aid him (+2 circumstance bonus). If needed, Odis' has a +10 Diplomacy.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 2, 2006)

sans said:
			
		

> From past adventures, Odis knows that Duthayer is the best in the party to handle situations like this. He waits for Duthayer to take the lead. Odis will follow and offer support, a friendly smile, a serious look or an affirming nod towards the toll collectors of Leon Darendaal- whatever Duthayer needs.




Knowing that Odis and Duthayer were much more skilled in the diplomatic arts, Absalom hung back and tried to remain low-key. Though the Dwarven Paladin had a way of taking a man's measure (even without calling upon his ability to Detect Evil Intent) Absalom was mindful of possible treachery.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 4, 2006)

A red headed man, the one doing all the talking, shifts slightly in the saddle. Impatiently? Perhaps. His thinned eye brow lifts as he speaks. "You cannot pass without paying the tax, if that is what you are trying to figure out."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2006)

Kuma's brows beetle together to form a pattern of crags over his eyes. On the one hand, the concept of 'taxation' still seemed to him like a system of highway robbery...quite literally. But then, he had been among warmlanders long enough to know their ways were not his. Still, this had the bitter tang of being taken advantage of.

He looks over his shoulder to see how the others are reacting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 5, 2006)

"Very well then, what do we owe your Lord?" Duthayer says politely.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 5, 2006)

The red head runs his tongue over his teeth, sizing up the wagon and those accompanying it. "Hm. Well. Two gold for your horses. Another four for the wheels on your wagon." His head cocks to the side as he tries to decipher whether or not you all carry weapons or not.. "It's a gold per weapon over two feet, but to make matters easy. Why don't we call the sum an even 10 gold? That seem fair?"


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 5, 2006)

Absalom provides a shiny platinum from his belt pouch and flips it towards the man.

"Shall we continue then?" he looks to the others for affirmation before continuing past the toll-keepers.


----------



## Albedo (Sep 5, 2006)

Arthur glared at the two men impeding their trip, but held back. While he was in no mood to succumb to what we flatly considered to be common criminals, he figured his travel companions may find it not worth their trouble. However, once the toll was paid, Arthur couldn't help a single outburst.

"And just what manner of man must endure these taxes, if I may ask?"


----------



## sans (Sep 8, 2006)

With the toll paid, Odis continues down the road.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 9, 2006)

Another man catches the platinum piece, which he quickly brings to his lips and bites down upon hardly. The nod of approval is given to the red-head and he waves you through, holding out a wooden token to Absalom. The token is branded with the Lord's seal. "Show this to any other collectors you may happen upon as proof that you've all ready paid the tax." With that, your passage is granted.  The trip from the tax collectors to your next potential pit-stop flies right back. In fact, its all most as if you've only been travelling moments when one of you notices a dark cloud in the upcoming distance. As you grow nearer, its quite clear that it is not in fact a cloud but billowing smoke from a farm stead up ahead. A small farm house is nestled within a now blazing field, the fiery lines threatening to engulf the stead as well.


----------



## Albedo (Sep 9, 2006)

Arthur suspects foul play and decides to investigate. He turns to his companions, "Put out the fire, I intend to look around." With that, he casts invisibility on himself and runs towards the farm. (If at all possible, he would also like to cast haste on himself during the trip, but that of course depends on how long it takes him to get there.)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2006)

Kuma drops off the wagon with a great thump and rattling of armor.  He gives Arthur an inscrutable look, then jogs off at a good clip towards the farmhouse, meaning to do what he can to stop the flames; clearing away fuels between it and the house, or even digging a small trench there, so the flames cannot approach closer.

He doesn't call out for aid, seeming to trust that the others are coming too.

(OOC - Base move in armor is 40'...hence getting off the wagon )


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 9, 2006)

Absalom follows his barbarian ally. In turn the armoured Rath follows as well.

He starts to order Rath as he sees the need. Picking up this or moving that.

Meeanwhile he squints against the smoke attempting to discern where the fire is coming from.


----------



## Albedo (Sep 9, 2006)

OOC:Yo Shayuri, its Arthur, not Albedo ;p. Honest mistake


----------



## sans (Sep 10, 2006)

Brother Odis calls out to his companions rushing ahead, "Search for injured!" TIghtening his grip on the reins of the horse and trying to urge it and the cart forward he mutters to himself, "How do you make this damn thing go faster?!"

OOC:
Ride +1


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 10, 2006)

Duthayer, now arrayed in his impressive, protective, and impossibly heavy and restraining mountain plate, feels no less impatient than brother Odis and the others, but knows the cart can go much faster than he.  "Sons of the fathers... what has passed here?" he says in half-prayer.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2006)

(Albedo: Argh, I'm sorry. I posted in haste from work...didn't have time to give it a second readthrough. I'll be more careful. )


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 12, 2006)

Many things happen all at once. Brother Odis is successful is spurring the horses to move along faster, the beasts picking up a canter. The wagon is now 'speeding' towards any destination the priest sees fit. Both Duthayer and Absalom notice at the same time, a robed figure dances about lighting the earth on fire. He's shouting and raises his fiery torch into the air; toasting his God. When the wagon pulls up, the man stops his crazed actions long enough to point in your group's general direction and a second figure steps out of the shade that a near by tree provides. It hefts what appears to be a large weapon from over its shoulder and begins to charge those heading its way. Then.. disappears from view. Meanwhile, the 'frantic' Kuma, Absalom, and Rath begin to close the distance between themselves and the rampaging cleric.. when from the heaven's the sun's blazing rays fall; a heat that only the damned should know.  

( Kuma and Absalom, would you like me to roll your reflex save vs the flame strike.. or would you like to do so? )


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 12, 2006)

OOC: Absalom rolls a 15 Probably not good enough against a Flame Strike


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2006)

(I've no objection to you rolling for me...I trust ya. )


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 12, 2006)

[sblock=Saves and Damage.]
reflex save / damage 
Lord Rath - 28 takes: 17 points of damage
Kuma - 10 takes: 35
Absalom - 15 takes: 35

[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Sep 12, 2006)

Arthur sprints towards the last place he saw the large weapon wielder, taking great care to keep at least 20ft away from the wagon if he ends up going past it. Not wanting to reveal himself quite yet, he decides to cast see invisibility so he may track their unseen assailant.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 12, 2006)

Initiative

Rath: 28
Arthur: 25
Absalom: 21
Arroch the Cleric: 19
Kuma: 18
Brother Odis: 17
Duthayer: 15
Beastie: 14

Arthur - would you like to use that action for your init? Seein' as you don't get an action durin' surprise round.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 12, 2006)

With surprising quickness "Lord" Rath shrugs of the Unholy Flame and launches himself at the Cleric.

OOC: Rath charges the cleric he rolls a natural 20! for 35. A 30 to confirm the crit. Damage is 28 slashing 5 flame.


----------



## sans (Sep 12, 2006)

"Tymora, aid us in our fight against this raving, fire-happy lunatic servant of some god who obviously didn't have a happy childhood." 

ooc:
Cast Prayer-
The following applies to Odis and all allies and foes within 40' of Odis:
Allies gain a +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls.

No save.
Duration: 10 rounds


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2006)

On seeing the situation change, Kuma comes to a halt and produces a wand from his belt. He waves it, muttering...then replaces it as energy discharges into the air around him. He then  paws each of his booted feet over the ground, a little like an angry bull might. 

All at once the world seems to slow around him, while his movements remain as quick as ever. He growls and scans his surroundings, trying to figure out where the invisble ones went.

(Spot and Listen +8 each. Using 1 charge from Wand of Shield. Activating Boots of Speed as a free action. AC is 29. Uncanny Dodge means I retain that vs invisible foes.)


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 12, 2006)

Absalom takes advantage of the fact that his minion is the only one near the Priest when he reacts. He pulls out a Moil Bone and chants words of Arcane Power. He flings a small orb of Blacklight at his foe. It erupts as it arrives in the area. Everything within the explosion of darkness appears as a negative image on a black background for just a moment, as anti-life itself washes over the area.

OOC: Use Black Lore of the Moil and cast Negative Energy Burst Damage is  20 
Rath heals 20 as it in Negative Energy Damage. Fort DC is 19 for half damage.


----------



## Albedo (Sep 12, 2006)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Arthur - would you like to use that action for your init? Seein' as you don't get an action durin' surprise round.




OOC: that was my intent, yes


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2006)

Duthayer clutches his holy symbol and gives a brief prayer.  "Lord of Battle, give me the strength, speed, and power to show your glory to the world," he chants, and feels a lightening warmth spread over him.  Hopping down from the wagon bed, he begins to quickly trot over to the crazed priest.

OOC: Activating Divine Vigor feat, granting Duthayer a movement of 20', and a total of 84 hit points (this lasts for 2 minutes).  If possible he will charge the priest, using the charging smite (by smiting evil on a charge, he deals an extra 12 points of damage, if the charge misses, the smite is not considered used).  Attack when doing a charging smite: +20 for 1d10+19/x3/S, +3 dwarven warhammer, AC would be 25 when charging, attack is 2 less and damage is 12 less if subject is not evil.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 14, 2006)

Lord Rath charges the crazed cleric, hacking a sizeable wound in Arroch's side. The blazing blade singes some of the religious one's robes, but quicky fizzles out leaving in its wake gore and a bloody gash - though the flame doesn't seem to phase the fire loving Cleric. Rath's commander doesn't waste any time following suit, drowning his minion and their foe in an eerie blackness. A shriek pierces the sound barrier, but its when the shrillness fades away that you realize he isn't screaming in pain.. but in an evil laugh. "Fools! Your attempts in standing in my path of righteousness are all in vain! The mighty Lord of Fire has reserved my seat beside him in the pits of hell!" He begins mumble, tossing the torch he was once brandishing to the ground as his hands actively perform the signing of a spell. 

[sblock=Arthur/Kuma] The disappearing act they weapon toting beastie pulled, has thrown him completely off either of your radars. [/sblock]

Duthayer calls out to his God, praying for speed and all the necessities to take on these badies. He closes quite a bit of distance, but doesn't quite make it to his next target. (Still 20' away.) Though his attention upon the cleric mayhaps be shattered when all hell breaks loose behind him. Brother Odis, also asking for aid in this time of need, is completely caught off guard when out of seemingly no where poofs a creature - perhaps unlike Odis has ever seen. The creature, obviously the play mate of Arroch, has pointed ears and moist, scaly flesh that instantly marks it as an outsider. It has a long tail, clawed hands and feet, and a snaky disgusting beard. But most noteably is the enormous glaive its not only weilding, but sinking into the left horse that is working over time to pull the carriage. A bone chilling whiny rips through the air; the injury causing the horse to trip - chain reacting its mate to do the same.. crimson life force unendingly pouring from the cut.

( Odis - Handle animal check please. And, to save on time.. roll me a tumble/reflex save. Whichever. Good luck!  )

(Top of the Order! )


----------



## sans (Sep 15, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]
Handle Animal (1d20=3) + 2 CHA = 5 (I dont have any ranks in Handle Animal, a trained only skill, so I probably fail no matter what)
Relfex Save (1d20+7=16)

Did Odis successfully cast _Prayer_? Odis acts before the beastie in the given init order. If so, please add +1 to the above rolls. Also, let the other PCs know which ones were within spell range so they can add mods to all the applicable rolls.
[/sblock]

Grunting, Brother Odis glares at the demon-devil. *"The hex of Tymora upon you!"*

[sblock=OOC]
Odis casts Bestow Curse:
_Each turn, the target has a 50% chance to act normally; otherwise, it takes no action._
DC: 21 Will
Duration: Permanent

If monster is within striking distance: Brother Odis Casting on the Defensive (1d20+15=32), DC 18, Success
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 15, 2006)

The supposedly mindless Rath paid no attention to the weird chanting and bizarre gesturing of his foe. Or even the manical laughter that issued from the Priest. He just kept on pressing the attack until his opponent moved no more.

OOC attack roll 19 damage 18 


Absalom was fairly confident about his companions ability to down the priest, but he was still unsure how many other foes lurked about. Plus he was gravely injured. He summoned forth one of his more powerful wyrds. Greenish-white forms started to rise from the earth, swirling this way and that way, always spinning about Absalom finally enough of them appeared that they formed a 20 foot diameter dome resembling the spirits of the damned. Each spirit writhed in and out of the dome and emitted a low groaning that sent chills through all that heard.

OOC: Cast Spiritwall. I use another runebone to make it a Black Lore spell. I will sudden maximize it as well.
Effects are 
a 20 foot diameter opaque dome. 
anyone living within 60' of the dome must make a Will Save vs 21 or flee in panic for 4 rounds.
any living creature that merely touches the dome takes 28 points (no save)
any living creature passing through takes 28 points and must make a Fort save vs DC 21 or gain a negative level.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2006)

Duthayer snarls, and lowers his head to charge the cleric.  "There will be no more abominations from ye!" he howls as his axe swings down.

OOC: Charging and attacking as above


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 15, 2006)

Seeing the cleric seems taken care of, Kuma turns to face the monster that appeared.

With a snarl he launches himself at the beast!

(Charge and attack)


----------



## Albedo (Sep 15, 2006)

Arthur decides that the cleric is the greatest threat to the party and moves towards him as close as he can get (up to 20 ft). He summons a ball of acid to his hand and throws it at his target.

OOC: Hes going to cast Acid Orb at the cleric. Since he's invisible right now, he should be able to catch the cleric without his dex (unless he can see invis of course).

Attack Roll = 20 (7 bonus + 13 roll ) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=619057 

Damage Roll = 29 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=619059

Sneak Attack Damage Roll (if applicable) = 8 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=619063


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 16, 2006)

( First things first, I need will saves from all of you. Thanks! )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 16, 2006)

OOC:  Will save is a 12.  But it it's fear, Duthayer's immune.

If he's able to attack, he gets a natural one = 21.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 16, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> OOC:  Will save is a 12.  But it it's fear, Duthayer's immune.




OOC: It is Fear. Albedo also goes before me so he gets his spell before he has to save.


----------



## sans (Sep 16, 2006)

OMG, natural 1   

Brother Odis WILL save (1d20+17=18)

EDIT: Also, is my Prayer spell in effect? If so, everyone who was in range gets a +1 to saves. Sorry to keep mentioning it.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 16, 2006)

OOC: Eww sorry guys. Odis was the only one I wasnt worried about making it. 
This was Absalom's version of panicking since another attack would probably have killed the Necro and a crit and a spell only had the Priest cackling.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 16, 2006)

( Ouch. Well, I'm going to give the others a little bit to respond with their wills.. and if I don't hear from them by tonight, I'll roll 'em to move the game along. Arthur does in fact get to react before Absalom casts the spell, but its easier for me to know what all is going on before I post. That way I can include everything.  )


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2006)

(lol...mind those AOE's man. That radius is nuts! )

Kuma's Will: 21

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=620735

22 with Prayer. Forgot that.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 16, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (lol...mind those AOE's man. That radius is nuts! )
> .




OOC: Yeah I was calculating the spell effects for a globe as I was posting and was like.."Ooops thats a big area!" But since I had already committed to the spell and Absalom wanting to cover his @$$"  I am sure you all have seen him cast it before. I wish there was a way to make it a bit more selective.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 17, 2006)

Arroch continues to mumble and create sigils in the air, that is until Lord Rath intervenes. Slamming the cleric with his greatsword, not only did it steal the wind from his sails.. it also cost the evil man his spell. Growling with rage, beady eyes narrow and his hands lift again to quickly cast yet another spell when his flesh begins to melt from his bones. Crying out in pain as Arthur hits him with the ball of acid, instantly ending his life. It's now when things begin to get a bit hairy. The fire has reached the sod built house, catching a-light the exterior and causing even more panic induced screams from within. The necromancer, unsure of what else may be dropping in out of thin air to join the battle, casts a spell of his own. From the depths of the abyss spew spirits to create his protective dome; their bone chilling wails and ghastly appearance startle not only the bearded devil, but the party's own Brother Odis. After tumbling to his feet, the horses staggering.. one still oozing blood and puss.. take off for the woods at a full out run, Brother Odis joins in the choas - he too breaking into a full run. Unfortunately for the devil, Kuma had changed his mind and after charging in to attack the denzien and brutally wounding him.. he cleaves the beast in half as it turns to make its retreat. This leaves poor Duthayer, who always seems to be just a moment too late. Panting and grunting he arrives to fight his foe .. who is now only a puddle of acidic goo.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 17, 2006)

Upon registering there is no more foes present, Rath obediently returned to his Master's side. Unperterbed by the 'spirits' he entered the dome unharmed.

"So it ended already? Ga! I was a fool for letting myself get injured so, and panicking after when the Priest did not fall." Absalom commanded his ring of nullification to absorb the next fire damage he would take and dismissed his spell to better survey what had transpired.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 17, 2006)

"Ware!" Kuma calls, spinning to face the cottage. "Were there not two others who became invisible?"

His eyes narrow at the screams from within.

"Mountain's breath...no time to hunt them down..."

He breaks into a loping stride, turning his shoulders to catch the cottage's door with an epaulet and inflict the full force of his mass and speed upon it.

(Charge for +2 to Str check, and attempt to bash door down. Check is 1d20+8)


----------



## sans (Sep 18, 2006)

ooc: assuming we are back in non-combat mode:

Brother Odis returns from the forest where he just spent the last half-a-minute running for his life. Trying to cover his embarrasment, he looks everyone in the eye and glares at them with a dont-ever-mention-this-again look. But then Odis sees Kuma rush to the burning structure. Odis follows as fast as he can and tries to help Kuma break down the door.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 18, 2006)

Approaching the house, the mere heat is warning enough that sticking around too long with surely be a painful lesson. Kuma easily busts down the door and with the aid of Brother Odis, the four members of the Stagdale family are rescued. Once saved, the Stagdales lead you away from their blazing home.. still horrified by what had just transpired, but without a way to douse the flames, they dreadfully accept the wreckage. "At least it wasn't our lives, Ma.." The middle aged Mr. Stagdale says to his sobbing wife by his side. The two children, Roby and Kay happily hug each of you ('cept for Rath and Absalom, cause their creeepy). "Thank you.. so much! You're heroism will be all the talk of the town. We'll tell everyone we know and meet how you beat the evil cleric, and saved the Stagdale family! Thank you oh-so-much!" Beams th fatherly figure, still clutching his crying Mrs.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2006)

"What did the cleric want?" Kuma asks, accepting the hugs stoically.

"Why was he attacking you and your family?"


----------



## sans (Sep 18, 2006)

Odis examines the family for injury. If any are hurt, he casts cure light wounds on them.

EDIT: After making sure the family is ok, Odis examines the dead cleric for any interesting items as well as clues to his affiliation and purpse (Brother Odis knowledge(religion) (1d20+5=12))


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 18, 2006)

"I do not believe he actually knew we were in there, he just rambled on about doing a 'good' deed for his God. It wasn't until he heard us inside that he jammed the door and began setting the place ablaze." Jonas Stagdale explains. 

[sblock=Brother Odis]None of the family members are harmed, maybe a bit filthy and scared.. but injury free. Upon the Arroch, Brother Odis finds: a holy symbol of Talos, a battleaxe, banded mail, and a pouch containing twenty 50gp rubies. Though not an arcane magic user, he's quite sure from the condition of the battle axe and the banded mail that they are possibly magical. [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2006)

"Must have burned his own mind out years ago," Duthayer says, shaking his head.  He hugs the kids back with a smile, as he's probably about eye-level for most of them.  "Do you have family or friends nearby where you can go?  We can see you safely there."


----------



## sans (Sep 18, 2006)

Brother Odis calls over the rest of the group to the body of the cleric. He asks that the family stay back.

"Looks like we have a cleric of Talos here. The battleaxe, banded mail may be magical. And there's a pouch containing a whole lot of rubies {ooc: 20@50gp each}.

"I say we give the rubies to the family. I care not for the other possessions."


{ooc: Twisted, did the devil disappear (ie was it summoned) or is there a body?}


----------



## Albedo (Sep 18, 2006)

Arthur agrees with Brother Odis on the distribution of wealth. "It is good to donate to this family. But I wonder if this area is still safe for them. This may not be an isolated incodent..."

OOC: Dang, it sprang foreward without me again ;p


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 19, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry! Don't mean to not wait for you Albedo, want me to slow down in my posts a bit? The devil was in fact summoned, and his body is no longer where it was slain. Also, because I'm feeling generous. If one of the spell casters wish to check out the magical items, its a +2 battleaxe and +3 banded mail.  
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 19, 2006)

Absalom nods. "The gems should go far in replacing what they have lost." He asks somewhat away from the family. "The gear is magickal but bulky. I _can_ make the priest carry the load...."  he said seeing if anyone would object to the animation of the remains.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2006)

"My enchanted pack can carry them," Kuma says, grabbing up the objects as he speaks. "No need for that."


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 19, 2006)

As Kuma kneels to start unfastening the armor from the corpse Absalom speaks. "Are you sure, my point is that they could be put to some use rather than just clunk around your pack. It just seems to be a....waste of resources." said the always pragmatic wizard.


----------



## sans (Sep 19, 2006)

Absalom(hero4hire) said:
			
		

> "I _can_ make the priest carry the load...."




"You can't make me..." but then Odis sees the wizard's gaze turn to the fallen madman. "Oh, gottcha. Uh, no, that's ok. Thanks for the idea. Kuma can take care of the gear. Beside, the family might be further traumatized. "

Odis walks to the family and hands them the pouch full of rubies. "This was carried by the mad cleric who burnt your home. It should be more than enough to rebuild your property. But I know it is not enough to comfort the heart. For that, I can offer only a humble blessing from Tymora."

Odis mumbles a quick prayer and returns to his companions.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 19, 2006)

Absalom sighed..."Ahh very well...A pity. He had a promising bone structure, and I always look for a chance to thumb my nose at a god of destruction."


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 19, 2006)

The family definitely is overwhelmed by everything that has happened. Happily and graciously they accept the offer of the rubies, as they do indeed have some maintance they now have to do. Jonas nods to the Paladin. "Aye, my brother lives just in town. We'll be fine to make the journey on our own. Thank you all so very much!" The kids nod, glad to have made new friends.

[sblock=Experience and Knowledge]

I'm so clever! Har. Everyone gets 2250 xp. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Sep 19, 2006)

Arthur waits off to the side for his companions to finish aiding the family. While his life is based on helping other people, he always felt that his job of killing for good seperated him from the kind and innocent folk. After they go on their way though, Arthur rejoins the group. "We should be off once more, lest our wait spawn the opportunity for more disaster in this unstable nation."

OOC: I don't mind if you skip ahead without me. Keeps things running smoothly. I just get a little behind when we have slow periods and then skip ahead really fast. I'll deal


----------



## sans (Sep 20, 2006)

Brother Odis gets back on the cart. "All aboard!" And continues down the road.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 20, 2006)

OOC: There *might* be a cart left, but the horses took off into the woods, one was very wounded and oozing puss. We should retieve them and then think about resting since we have been in two fights and travelling w/o rest. Plus Absalom is a bit scorched.


----------



## sans (Sep 21, 2006)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> OOC: There *might* be a cart left, but the horses took off into the woods, one was very wounded and oozing puss. We should retieve them and then think about resting since we have been in two fights and travelling w/o rest. Plus Absalom is a bit scorched.




{Oops, I forgot about all that. I'm willing to rest if the party is, though I think Odis is good for one more fight.}

"Hey, where did our horses go?! Absalom, Kuma let me tend to your wounds."

Brother Odis CSW on Absalom (3d8+10=29)
Brother Odis CLW on Absalom (1d8+5=6)

Brother Odis CSW on Kuma (3d8+10=25)
Brother Odis CLW on Kuma (1d8+5=9)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2006)

Kuma submits stoically to the healing magic, and the burned flesh over his body regrows pink and new; a little out of place against the tanned areas where his skin hadn't been damaged.

He nods gratefully at Odis and rumbles, "I'll go after the horses and cart. With luck, they will be salvageable."

With that, he lopes off into the woods at a surprisingly fast gait.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 21, 2006)

Absalom also submitted to his ally's healing touch.
"As always, Tymora's gift to you is a boon to us all. My thanks Brother Odis." he said to the the Luckbringer after balming the Necro's burns with a few short prayers.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 21, 2006)

After being healed, Kuma darts off into the woods surveying his surroundings for the ran-away cart and its captors. Unfortunately, to his dismay, one of the horses did not pull through. Its wound obviously the cause of death. It's partner, on the other hand, is a bit dusty and frazzled.. but completely unharmed. It turns to look at Kuma approaching and stomps the ground impatiently.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2006)

The warrior grins at the horse and strokes its nose placatingly. "Easy there. Lets get your friend taken care of first..."

He grimly unhitches the dead horse from the wagon and allows it to fall to the ground. The forest, he reasons, will provide mouths to feed on it...their party would not need to resort to horsemeat for survival. Even so, it's a bit of a pang to just throw it away.

Once that's done, he starts guiding the remaining horse back to the road, even shouldering some of the cart's weight if he must to get it moving.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 24, 2006)

( As I haven't been told anything else.. I'll move the game on after a night's rest.) 

The remainder of the night passes without any interruption. With some minor rigging, the lone horse is hitched to the cart and you are set and ready to travel on to Eveningstar to find a man with some information on said Dragon's Lair.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 24, 2006)

Absalom briefly considered animating the poor beast of burden to help pull the cart but quickly dismissed the random thought. Not only would the other horse probably have nothing to do with an undead partner, it may also cause some...stress at Eveningstar.

Absalom thought again of Eveningstar and the last time he passed through there. He found it to be a wretched place, but some views vary.

He kept silent, his opinions to himself as they wheeled thier way towards thier destination.


----------



## sans (Sep 25, 2006)

Brother Odis notices _that look_ in Absalom eyes... _Oh, Tymora, he isn't going to offer to animate the horse, is he?!_ 

But after he sees the necro head back to the cart without comment, Odis thinks to himself with great relief: _Whew, horses stink enough when they are alive! Well, on to Eveningstar._


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 26, 2006)

Nothing eventful happens on the remainder of the ride to Eveningstar; the party enters the gates by mid-afternoon the next day. This town too looks as though its been assaulted by goblins, many of the buildings lay in ruin. Nonetheless, the town remains an important way station along the dangerous High Road during this time of chaos. A tavern greets travelers as the cross over the Starwater River; the Welcoming Hand, properly named. 

[sblock=Absalom]
Common knowledge to Absalom: The Welcoming Hand is run by two sons of the original owner, all hope that this inn becomes as well known as the original. The cost to stay at the inn is 2gp.. or at least was the last time he came through here. 

He also knows that town's Lord is Tessaril Winter, and that there is a large temple devoted to Lathander. 

[/sblock]


----------



## sans (Sep 29, 2006)

Brother Odis leads the group into the Welcoming Hand. He seeks out the inn keeper. 

"Good Sir, we seek a friend of an acquaintance, one by the name of Gurrand Rannar. Do you know of him?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2006)

Duthayer remains in the wagon, brooding in the appropriate dwarven manner.  This whole business with goblins was causing him to smolder dangerously with anger, and he wasn't certain of his temper yet.


----------



## Albedo (Sep 30, 2006)

Arthur allows the other group members to find the contact, and instead travels around the bar, conversing with the other patrons and trying to gain a new perspective on the events that are unfolding in the country.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 30, 2006)

While Brother Odis queries about thier contact, Absalom made arrangements for a night's stay hoping they would not be forced into the common room.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2006)

Kuma stays outside with Duthayer, though he gets off the wagon to survey the damage disapprovingly, hands planted on his hips.

"Mountain's breath...do you not keep warriors in your towns to keep your people safe? Or have the goblins been allowed to grow so strong?"


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 1, 2006)

Absalom is able to make arrangements for a night's stay, it only costing him two gold per room. Meanwhile - Odis' questions to the Inn Keeper sparks the interest of a friendly youth. He hurries over to Brother Odis and quickly introduces himself as Eli and offers to escort the gang to Gurrand. He insists that you tell him where you are from so that he can properly introduce you.


----------



## sans (Oct 1, 2006)

Odis looks at the kid and tries to acertain his motivations, "Tell Rannar we are here at the behest of the wife of his friend, Olaf."

Brother Odis Sense Motive (1d20+9=26)

EDIT: grammar


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 3, 2006)

sans said:
			
		

> Odis looks at the kid and tries to acertain his motivations, "Tell Rannar we are here at the behest of the wife of his friend, Olaf."




Absalom clinks the required coins for the rooms into the grubby hands of the inn-keeper.

"From Arabel." he added simply.
"Lead the way boy."


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 3, 2006)

"Olaf. Arabel. Got it." Nodding in turn to Brother Odis and then Absalom, whom the boy tries his best not to linger to close to. Kind of gives him the willies. "I am glad Master Gurrand's friends are finally arriving," the young man says as he leads you up the stairs. "He's not looking too good, you know. The priests from the temple have healed his injuries, but he just does not seem to be regaining his strength. Maybe a visit from you folks will help that! Sometimes that's what old folks need." He knocks on a door just off the stairs. A gruff voice within bids you enter and the innkeeper obeys. "You have visitors, Master Gurrand. They have come all the way from Arabel to see you." 

An elderly man with a weathered face and snow-white hair sits at the window of a neat room. He is dressed in a fine set of deep blue robes. A suit of gleaming chainmail and a weapons belt with a large broadsword on it hang on a rack in one corner. He eyes you suspiciously. "Have they now?" he says. "So, 'visitors', what brings you to Eveningstar?" Eli withdraws to leave the party and Gurrand alone.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 3, 2006)

Knowing that he is perhaps not the best spokesman for his group Absalom remained silent. He would let one of his more..._friendly _ companions break the ice, then he would have questions.


----------



## sans (Oct 3, 2006)

Before the boys leaves, Odis tosses him a silver piece and says, "There is a depressed dwarf sitting on a wagon outside. Please bring him here."

"Master Gurrand, please excuse our hastiness, but the grieving Lady Kestral has bid us to seek you out. She has told us you may have information regarding a dragon who's hoard could go a long way in rejuvenating the goblin devastated cities of the kingdom."


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 6, 2006)

"Lady Kestrel sent you? Where is your proof?" His words are curt, arms still folded over his chest. Obviously he will not openly offer up information. Outside where Duthayer and Kuma wait, a young man comes rushing out. He stops in the tavern's door way a moment, peering around before jogging on over. "There is a man in robes upstairs that wishes your company, M'lord." Eli speaks to Duthayer, but his eyes keep darting back and forth between him and the warrior at his side.  

Arthur decides against joining his party members upstairs and meanders about the tavern trying to uncover any helpful information. Upon asking around he is directed to a battle wounded female that has propped herself in a chair nearest the fire. She is a half-elf well into her middle years, but still very beautiful. She's wrapped in her cloak and an untouched glass of wine sits before her.


----------



## sans (Oct 6, 2006)

Brother Odis retreives Lady Kestral's jeweled ring from a pouch. He offers the proof on the palm of his hand, "Our Lady's signet."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2006)

Kuma exchanges a glance with Duthayer, and...assuming Duth does indeed answer the summons...the doughty chieftain-to-be accompanies him up to meet this "man in robes."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 7, 2006)

Duthayer groans a bit theatrically and heaves himself to his feet.  Waddling along in his clanking armor, pausing only long enough to remove his helm and straighten his beard a bit, he follows Kuma up the stairs.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 7, 2006)

Eli leads Duthayer and Kuma up the stairs to Master Gurrand's room, where Absalom and Brother Odis are. "I'll leave you sirs to your business. G'day." Bowing out politely, and still fingering the silver piece Odis issued, he hurries back down to the tavern's common room. So much work, so little time.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 7, 2006)

Absalom nodded as two of his companions entered the room.
"Is our proof satisfactory then?" he asked the man curtly. "Surely there are others as interested as we, to think otherwise would be folly. I am of a mind to conduct business as quickly possible and be well ahead of any competition." he explained.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 7, 2006)

Snatching up the ring, Gurrand turns it over and over in his calloused fingers. Absalom's words about competition ring true in the old Master's ears and he sighs. His shoulders sag and he suddenly looks much older and more haggard, as if he lowered the facade he was wearing when they arrived. "Perhaps that last battle clouded my mind as well as wrecked my body. You have convinced me that you are whom you say, but I fear I have made a terrible mistake." Pausing to resituate in his chair and to wet his lips. "Two days ago, another group came to me claiming to be enboys of Lady Kestrel. The leader, Doxon was his name, presented me with a ring that could be the twin of the one you possessed. It didn't feel right. I should have trusted my gut. But, I didn't. I gave them the map and they left. There is hope still for I did not tell them all I know. No one knows the exact location of the lair, and the map will only get the others so far. One thing I feel certain about is that the laid is located somewhere in the southern Storm Horns north of High Horn. I base this belief both on map, which seems to indicate that region, and a report from one of Lady Kestrel's caravan masters. He said that he spoke to a mountain man, Valan of the Peaks by name, at the Old Man's Face in Tyrluk. Supposedly, Valan knows the location of a major goblin stronghold in the mountains. That gives us a good fix on the location of Nalavara's lair. I do notknow the Valan myself, and so I thought it best not to recommend him when I cannot vouch for him, but we have little choice now." He pauses again, wiping at the sweat beading upon his forehead.

"The caravan master said that Valan would be willing to take interested parties to the goblin stronghold for 20 platinum pieces. Valan did not himself approach as he saw many goblins and at least one giant around the cave. I believe the caravan laid over in Tyrluk due to all the troubles on the roads lately. If you can journey to Tyrluk before the caravan leaves again and find Valan, he will take you there. I beliebve an experienced guide such as a mountain man who knows the region could be much more valuable than a mere map, but you better be on your way! Do you have any questions for me before you leave?" 

"OH! Also, I hear that there is an elven woman in the tavern below that has traveled the area as well. Perhaps you should stop in with her and see what information she may be able to provide you."


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 7, 2006)

Absalom sighed in resignation of thier fate. Another band of treasure-seekers, sly ones at that had a headstart on them, AND a map.

"Assuming you had the map in your possession for some time, could you be able to reproduce it? A copy, however rough, may aid us in our endeavor."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 8, 2006)

Duthayer's eyebrows raise during the telling of the tale until you're sure they must disappear into his hair.  "Moradin's Hammer!  Lying sons of motherless thieves; they would plunge this land into ruin just to wear silk and drink fine wines," he growls.  "Bah!  Well, if this woman can be a better guide to us than your map, then I'll speak to her directly.  We can't waste any more time.  This elf, what's she look like and what's her name?"


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 9, 2006)

( OOC: Just want to make sure everyone is still with me, haven't heard from Albedo in a while. Everyone is still enjoying themselves, right? A little feed back would be great!  )

Gurrand ponders on the duplication of the map, and then nods sagely.. confident in his decision. "Aye, I believe I can draw it for you. It's only a goblin's map to begin with." He reaches for some un-used parchment and a quill, instantly getting to work on it for the group. Duthayer's words draw his eyes away from his creation for a moment, "With not much to do around this tavern, I've busied myself with the local town gossip. I believe they said her name is Veya, though she shouldn't be too hard to spot as she's the only wounded half-elf renting a room here." Finishing up the quick rendition of the old map, Gurrand holds it out to whomever'll take it. "There. That should do it. Between my geographical knowledge and the translation of the Goblin tongue, I've put some of the locations on there for you. I hope this'll help."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2006)

Kuma breathes out through his nose, not quite a snort, but a gesture of impatience.

"Tell us about the ones that took the map. As much as you can remember. How many they were. What sort of equipment they possessed. It is likely we will be battling them sooner or later."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2006)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Duthayer's words draw his eyes away from his creation for a moment, "With not much to do around this tavern, I've busied myself with the local town gossip. I believe they said her name is Veya, though she shouldn't be too hard to spot as she's the only wounded half-elf renting a room here."



  "Good," Duthayer says shortly, and tromps downstairs.  Casting about for Veya, he makes straight for her when he spots her.  "Lady Veya, I have need to speak to you about the Storm Horns."


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 10, 2006)

ooc


			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> The next two weeks are going to be *very* hectic for me due to moving and job issues.
> 
> I am putting a temporary break on my game _The Great Iridium Con_ until the 23rd and if in any game I am in needs to be move along please do so.
> 
> I still may be able to post, but I would rather be safe and have the Games I am in not slowed down by accident.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 12, 2006)

( Seeing as I haven't heard from Albedo, I'm going to ghost him this turn and if he doesn't post soon - I'll assume he's no longer interested in the game. Hope I'm wrong! With that said - moving on.  )

After handing the map over, Gurrand leans back wearily in his chair. "Doxon is a handsome, red-haired swordsman in his late twenties. He is smart and smooth enough to have fooled me. With him were two other men, one a tall blond warrior and the other a little thing one. He had wild, short, light colored hair, some sort of wizard or sorcerer. A woman accompanied them as well, a dark beauty with eyes as hard as her sword-blade." 

Arthur and Duthayer:

The dwarven paladin stomps up to Veya, whom is seated at a table along with Arthur. They seem to have been chit-chatting when Duthayer approaches. She blinks at his curtness, but nods. "Yes, your friend here says that we need to discuss some private matters. Perhaps the three of us can step outside or somewhere other than this noisy hall to chat?" She smiles softly to him.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 13, 2006)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> ( OOC: Just want to make sure everyone is still with me, haven't heard from Albedo in a while. Everyone is still enjoying themselves, right? A little feed back would be great!  )




OOC: I am still having fun and look forward to crossing paths with this group of upstarts and etting a little payback for rooster-blocking us. What about the rest of you guys?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 13, 2006)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> ( Seeing as I haven't heard from Albedo, I'm going to ghost him this turn and if he doesn't post soon - I'll assume he's no longer interested in the game. Hope I'm wrong! With that said - moving on.  )
> .




OOC: Yeah since he hasn't been on since the 29th, You may haveta replace him. Maybe you should recruit another while we are in town and have some sort of excuse to replace him. A guide perhaps? Or a survivor of an attempt to plunder the dragons lair?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2006)

Kuma listens to the descriptions and nods gravely.

"A smaller group. They will be at a disadvantage in battle, but will move faster overland. We cannot delay long if we hope to catch up to them, or get ahead. We will need horses, and for now at least, to leave the wagon behind. We can come back for it when our claim is secure. For now, speed is of the essence. We must pause no longer than needed to gather supplies and mounts."

(OOC - No complaints here! Looking forward to more! )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2006)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Arthur and Duthayer:
> 
> The dwarven paladin stomps up to Veya, whom is seated at a table along with Arthur. They seem to have been chit-chatting when Duthayer approaches. She blinks at his curtness, but nods. "Yes, your friend here says that we need to discuss some private matters. Perhaps the three of us can step outside or somewhere other than this noisy hall to chat?" She smiles softly to him.



  "Then we shall," Duthayer says with a wave, gesturing for her to lead the way.  Once in a place of her choosing, Duthayer has a few questions.  "Lady Veya, we will be going to the southern Storm Horns ranges, specifically the area around High Horn.  Could you tell us of any dangers that lurk there, anything we need to be aware of, natural hazards or places of ambush?"


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 15, 2006)

( Two things: One, I forgot the module at my apartment so I'll update later on. d'oh! Two, my internet will be spotty for the next week or so - having some issues with my cable and they can't get out until next saturday to fix it. So, please bear with me.  )


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 17, 2006)

Gurrand nods anxiously at Kuma's comment. "There is a local stable down the street owned by a gentleman named Conrad. He too, was an old friend of Olaf's. I bet if you were to show him Lady Kestrel's signet ring, that he would be willing to work out quite the deal with you. If that does not work, tell him old Gurrand sent you." His sentences is emphazied with a yawn, his meaty hand lifting to cover opened maw. "Mm.. now, if you don't have any more questions I believe I shall get some shut eye." 

Veya climbs from her seat, limping slightly she leads Duthayer outside where they can talk a bit more privately. Taking a heavy lean on the building's exterior, listening to the question her dwarven friend has for her. "For starters? I believe that the lair is not in the moutains, or even in Cormyr for that matter. I feel t is an extradimensional pocket that could be in danger of collapsing. My research indicates that Nalavara, the dragon whose lair you seek, and her minions were doing everything possible to spread death and despair in Cormyr. While this is something that evil beings strive for as a matter of course, Nalavara seemed particularly dedicated to her cause. According to records I have unearthed, Nalavara was trapped in an extradimensional prison years ago. Near as I can tell, she was alone there -- yet at some point she gained control of the odd goblin warriors that have been marauding all over Cormyr." Leaning in closer, her voice dropping several octaves. "You may not have heard this, but there are those who believe the goblins have powerful magic that allows them to appear and disappear at will. I am convinced that this power is actually a result of the goblins traveling through temporary gates to the lair. I do not think that these gates are necessarily something that the goblins and other creatures control, but instead are random. I think they are a symptom of anyone of three possible conditions. The lair is about to manifest itself full somewhere in Cormyr -- possibly to the detriment of the boundaries between the Planes; it is about to collapse and these openings and closings are a side effect of that place's impending doom, or maybe the goblins are striving to open permanent gates to Toril." She settles back again, wincing in pain as she does so.  "Of course, there is also the danger of not returning home if you do reach the lair's plane. Planar travel is often faciliated by having an anchor to bring you home. But!" Her eyes light up at the idea, why hadn't she thought of it before now? "If you were to leave me a precious item that you or your fellow adventurers possess, and hang around town for a few hours.. I could act as your anchor? It would guarentee safe passage home." Tilting her head to the side as she allows Duthayer ponder this a moment smiling softly, and before he can answer her cheery demeanor shifts rapidly. "Before I forget, be wary of a travelling party also seeking what you do. A man with hair of fire, and his three cohorts are what stopped my friends and myself in our tracks. Unfortunately, I was the only to survive." Sadness washes over her features and she quiets.

( As Albedo still has not been seen since 9/29, and now Sans has been missing since 10/10 may I suggest picking up at least another party member? I can open the recruiting once more and see what if I can scrounge up another victim player.  Drop me a little feed back as to what you boys would like to do. )


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 17, 2006)

Seems like Sans just was on.

Last Seen: Yesterday (11:34 PM)


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 17, 2006)

OOC: My bad! I checked earlier in the evening and it said he hadn't been on since 10/10. Sans if you're reading this, let me know if you're still up for playing!! Other wise, I'll try to find someone else.


----------



## sans (Oct 17, 2006)

Brother Odis shakes his head seriously "We are sorry for your loss, Lady Veya. You have been a great help to us. If we cross paths with this red head, we will make sure justice is served.

Here, take one of my well-worn holy symbols of Tymora. It will serve as an anchor."

{OOC1: Does each party member need to give Veya an anchor? Or does Odis' holy symbol have everyone covered?}

{OOC2: Sorry about my lack of posting y'all. As with some others, my empolyer has also clamped down on internet activity. Now, I actually have to post on my own time! *gasp*   }


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 17, 2006)

( One anchor is fine. His holy symbol, eh? Oo. The evil things I've in store for the priest without his holy symbol. *cackles madly* Ahem. Yeah, no kidding. See.. I lucked out. I've got a gaming boyfriend. We've even.. brace yourself.. started a D&D book collection together. I know, I know.. big step.  I'm glad you responded, I was beginning to get worried. )


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 17, 2006)

*Ooc*



			
				TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> ( One anchor is fine. His holy symbol, eh? Oo. The evil things I've in store for the priest without his holy symbol. *cackles madly* Ahem.





Tricky cleric has himself a spare in his handy haversack!







			
				Twisted said:
			
		

> Yeah, no kidding. See.. I lucked out. I've got a gaming boyfriend. We've even.. brace yourself.. started a D&D book collection together. I know, I know.. big step.  I'm glad you responded, I was beginning to get worried. )




Gasp!!!!


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 17, 2006)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Gurrand nods anxiously at Kuma's comment. "There is a local stable down the street owned by a gentleman named Conrad. He too, was an old friend of Olaf's. I bet if you were to show him Lady Kestrel's signet ring, that he would be willing to work out quite the deal with you. If that does not work, tell him old Gurrand sent you." His sentences is emphazied with a yawn, his meaty hand lifting to cover opened maw. "Mm.. now, if you don't have any more questions I believe I shall get some shut eye."




Absalom sighed inwardly. He hated riding, and Rath while naturally graceful, did not have the winningest way with Horseflesh.

"Hopefully thier lead is not insurmountable....I'd hate to run the risk of saddle-sores to no avail." the Necro said less then pleased as he made his way back to the common room.
He would at least get a hot meal before they were road-bound again.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2006)

"No, that will be all. Thank you," Kuma intones, nodding his head.

He flashes a quick, almost too fast to see, grin at Absalom and says, "Maybe you'd rather have a zombie horse? Or a skeleton horse? Come...lets see these stables and hope they don't charge too much. We've little time for haggling."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 17, 2006)

"We will be cautious.  And we won't let their treachery go on, Lady Veya," Duthayer says, reaching out to take her hand.  He will let healing power from from himself to her, easing the wounds she still must have.

OOC: Lay on hands, as much as she needs or until I'm finished for the day.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Oct 22, 2006)

Lady Veya smiles once again, graciously taking the offered holy symbol. "Will you not need this?" Concerned with his offer, from her travels the woman was wise to the ways of the cleric. All the same, she runs her fingers over it and then tucks it into her cloak. "I'll just need a few hou--" Her word trails off as Absalom and Kuma wander out to join their comrades. Nodding to them, assuming that they are Duthayer's and Brother Odis' friends. ".. I just need a few hours, and then you can be on your way." Surprised when Duthayer grasps her hands, blushing a bit at the touch of a male .. even if he was a dwarf, he definitely did not act like those she was used to. Releasing his hands after a few moments, the warm rush of his healing powers creating a soft glow to her flesh.


----------



## sans (Oct 22, 2006)

"Do not worry, Lady Veya," replies Odis, "I have a spare symbol in my pack. I've had it for years though I have never used it. As you can see, the one you hold in your hands is well worn. I will miss it but a symbol's true power is in the faith of the holder.

"Also, we will be hear for the rest of the night. We set of first light tomorrow. Perhaps, you care to dine with us?"

{OOC: I believe night is approaching, so our characters will spend the night here (assuming every one is ok with that.) }


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 1, 2006)

( Sorry for the delay, I finally (today) got my cable fixed and have my computer up and running. Yay! I will update the game later on, assuming everyone was all right with resting for the night. 

P.S. Happy Halloween! )


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 1, 2006)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> ( Sorry for the delay, I finally (today) got my cable fixed and have my computer up and running. Yay! I will update the game later on, assuming everyone was all right with resting for the night.
> 
> P.S. Happy Halloween! )




OOC: Welcome back!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 2, 2006)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> ( Sorry for the delay, I finally (today) got my cable fixed and have my computer up and running. Yay! I will update the game later on, assuming everyone was all right with resting for the night.
> 
> P.S. Happy Halloween! )



 OOC: Welcome back as well! Good to hear the internet connection issues are fixed.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 2, 2006)

Lady Veya nods and leaves you to your rest. The night passes un-eventfully and in the morning there is a knock upon the door. Eli stands outside, anxiously shifting from one foot to the other. "I've a few messages for you, Masters. Lady Veya says that all has been taken care of and to have a safe trip. Also, Master Gurrand wished for me to tell you that he knows of a person that may be very helpful on your journey - perhaps to pick up the slack of your comrade that has gone missing in action? He says that she will find you before you move on from this city." Eli smiles faintly and then trots off. 

( I believe you guys still need to scrounge up the horses from the stables, yes? GoddessFallenAngel -- feel free to introduce your character whenever you see fit.  )


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 2, 2006)

_(OOC: I will watch for an opportune moment, or if someone asks Master Gurrand for an introduction. Thanks!  )_


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 4, 2006)

ooc: How are we handling our Missing comrade in-game?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 4, 2006)

( I didn't know how to work with it, so I had two ideas. One - you all woke up and he was gone, without a trace. Someone in town mentioned seeing him leave town in the middle of the night. Or - we'll just look the other way .. 'ooh, where did he go?'. It's easier to just kind of.. not mention it, but if you guys want some solid reasoning I can come up with that too. )


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 4, 2006)

ooc: some of the group may be honor bound to try to find him unless he left a note or somesuch. Not trying to give you a hassle, but I like things to be justifiable In character.

BTW is everyone else still with us now that we are restarting?


----------



## sans (Nov 4, 2006)

Brother Odis addresses his friends with a sad look, "My dear long time companions, Arthur came to me just before dawn. He was troubled and spoke in an uncharacteristically trembling voice. Last night had visions of the underdark. He saw images of a great evil… a drow lich queen who threatened the deep gnomes of Ysveliv Cavern. 

Arthur was reluctant to abandon our quest but we all know of the debt he owes those gnomes. I told him to go. I told him you'd all understand. We will dearly miss his company. May Tymora clear his path."



ooc:
sans here, reporting for duty. Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2006)

Duthayer nods solemnly at Brother Odis' words.  "It is good to know he goes to honor his debts.  I will pray for his success.  But we also must honor our own duties, and we have terrible trouble ahead of us.  Let us ride!"


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 5, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Duthayer nods solemnly at Brother Odis' words.  "It is good to know he goes to honor his debts.  I will pray for his success.  But we also must honor our own duties, and we have terrible trouble ahead of us.  Let us ride!"




Absalom absently polished a scuff mark off of Rath's armor."No insult to your Dwarven stonecraft intended, but mayhaps it would be prudent to meet with Gurrand's friend Eli mentioned?" He looked up from his polishing to gauge the others reactions.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2006)

"Aye," Kuma says with the finality of a dropping stone. "We will need all the friends we can find; both for the battle to come, and to face the dragon's traps and tricks. I too think we should meet this friend of Gurrand." His face is stoic...it's nearly impossible to divine his feelings towards the departure of one of their group, though he certainly doesn't look ecstatically happy.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2006)

Duthayer sighs.  "Ride as is in begin, to start, to get things done..." he mutters, and concedes to the others' plans to meet Gurrand's friend.


----------



## sans (Nov 8, 2006)

"While you guys track down Gurrand's friend. I will purchase a horse for our wagon."

Brother Odis heads outside and takes the party's remaining horse and wagon in search of a  horse dealer. Odis will try to purchase a horse of a different color so he can easily tell them apart.

-----
OOC: I find it totally hilarious that we're a bunch of 10th level PCs in a donated supply cart going after a dragon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2006)

OOC: Bah!  I'm a dwarf, I can carry it all on my back!  And if I couldn't, I'd drag it!  No Treasure Left Behind!


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 9, 2006)

( LOL. Nothin' like roughin' it!  )

So, it had been decided. Brother Odis starts outside and is on his way towards the stables that Gurrand had mentioned when a youthful group approach. The crew consists of six lads and two lasses, and its all most as if they were seeking the priest out. Their leader, a muscular farm hand steps forward. "We've been looking for you!" He pauses and his eyes dart about, before continuing. "Where are your friends? There were more of you when you came into town, right? We want to join in on your adventure! See the word, hunt the dragon!" Spittle of excitement forms at the corners of his mouth; though his heart and strong spirit may be enough for some, its obvious that neither he nor his friends are prepared for such a trip. Not physically, mentally, or even equipped properly. No one in the group is wearing armor, other than Laban who has donned an old poorly maintained suit of leather armor that is no doubt a hand-me-down, and they are only armed with knives and clubs. 

Meanwhile - the rest of you head up to meet with Gurrand. Upon approaching those of you with a keener sense of hearing, pick up another voice within his chambers. Their words are muffled but the higher pitched octaves hint at it Gurrand's companion being that of the gentler sex. When you knock, the voices stop and your old friend invites you in.. "Well, this worked out indeed. I was just explaining to her that perhaps she should venture out and convince you to take her along, when here you all are! Splendid." His rugid hands clamp over one another for a moment, and then he lifts one to motion to the ebony clad female. "This is the friend I spoke of, Star."


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 10, 2006)

Absalom speaks up. There was little need for diplomacy at the moment so his lack of tact while cutting to the heart of the matter could actually be useful.

"Star is it?? What makes you qualified to accompany us into the lair of a Great Wyrm?"


----------



## sans (Nov 11, 2006)

Brother Odis addresses the n00bs, "You are all brave and adventerous, qualities which Tymora admires. I must first run some errands. After I return to my companions, I will tell them of your offer of aid. We will discuss and determine what is best for the mission. I thank you for offer."

Odis nods politely and continues towards the stables.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 11, 2006)

Star laughs lightly and pushes back her hood, revealing sharp elven features, bright green eyes, and a fall of black hair with blue highlights.

"My skill," she says promptly in response to Absalom's question. "While I have never been in a dragon's lair before, I have been in many... similarly dangerous places. And as I understand, there is worry of traps left behind. I can help you in that. I also have training in regards to scouting. There are few that can match my skills."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 11, 2006)

Kuma nods gravely. "A dragon's lair will be full of traps and...unpleasant surprises. Your skills will be valuable. Have you much experience in battle? We are not the only ones seeking this prize."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 12, 2006)

Star eyes Kuma with a smile, noting his musculature and formidable natural weapons. "I doubt I am much of a match to one such as you, as I imagine few are, but I can hold my own against most." Her tone is light, almost flirtatious.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 12, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Star eyes Kuma with a smile, noting his musculature and formidable natural weapons. "I doubt I am much of a match to one such as you, as I imagine few are, but I can hold my own against most." Her tone is light, almost flirtatious.





_A sly one she is. Good! We need someone with guile._
He looks to his Dwarven ally for his approving nod. He knew that if the woman meant any evil towards them, or anyone for that matter, his ability to gaze into one's heart would show him. (assuming Duthayer detects no evil)
"I have no objections to you joining us. Though I hope you aren't too squeamish. The arts I practice are often....Misunderstood..." he said with a faint smile.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2006)

(OOC note - Kuma's never shown any evidence of being supernaturally sensitive to evil before. He is a simple barbarian...except for a few magic tricks and the whole "I'm turning into a half-dragon" thing. )


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 12, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (OOC note - Kuma's never shown any evidence of being supernaturally sensitive to evil before. He is a simple barbarian...except for a few magic tricks and the whole "I'm turning into a half-dragon" thing. )




OOC: Neither is he a dwarf!   Corrected ooc part


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 13, 2006)

(OOC: Thought I should wait for Duthayer's player to post first, before responding....)


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 14, 2006)

( Everything seems to be going along great, I'll give Duthayer a few more days to post before I'll step in.  )

Laban looks disappointed at what he deems a rejection from Brother Odis. He'll never come back! Sniffing back his emotions and broadening his shoulders once more, Laban shrugs. "C'mon gang, we'll find someone who takes us serious. Maybe that wizard lady is still in town. Now that she is without her group, she will have to take us with her. Let's go!" With that they take off in the opposite direction Odis heads. The stables aren't far and when Brother Odis mentions his mission and Gurrand, the stable head has no problem 'lending' a few horses. Two if Brother Odis would so like; one for the cart and the other is case someone else wishes to ride solo.


----------



## sans (Nov 14, 2006)

"Stable Master, your generosity is duly noted. However, my party and I have means to pay so pay we will."

Brother Odis hitches up the horses and heads back to the group. A joke is formulating in his head. Things have been too serious of late.
----
OOC: I'm assuming 1 light horse to pull the cart and 1 light warhorse as the spare. Total = 225 gold


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 16, 2006)

Duthayer sizes up the elven female before him, never really seeing a person for their race but for what they have to offer. "Skills in traps and scouting? I think she'll make a fine addition to the group. Never hurts to cover all angles." Gruff and to the point, with that he dusts off his armor and starts for the door. "Let's not waste any more time - there is evil out there waiting for us to rid the world of it!"

The stable master smiles and though his intentions of giving up the horses for free were genuine, he'd be a fool to turn down the offered gold. "Why thank you, kind sir. I'll have the horses brought around for you." Dinging a bell, a smelly rather unclean girl comes tromping in through the back of the 'store'. "Round this man up a horse to aid in the pulling of a cart and one fit for riding." Her eyes slide from the priest back to her boss, and then shrugs, leaving out the way she came in. Moments later the sounds of horses out front announce the task as done. "May your travels be safe, my friend!" He clinks the coins into his till and nods good day to Brother Odis.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 16, 2006)

ooc: Did we lose Isida as well...I know he is still on the boards and see him around.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 16, 2006)

( I'm beginning to lose faith in the game. It always seems that someone is MIA. The last time Isida was seen was on the 9th. Figured 6 days was ample time to post, don't you think? )


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 16, 2006)

OOC: Unfortunately, that always seems to be the problems with PBP games... although, Isida was on recently in another game I am in, and posted there. Perhaps s/he just missed this one? It's been 3 days since we have been waiting?


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 16, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> OOC: Unfortunately, that always seems to be the problems with PBP games... although, Isida was on recently in another game I am in, and posted there. Perhaps s/he just missed this one? It's been 3 days since we have been waiting?




OOC: yeah as I said I have seen him around, just wondering if he lost interest or missed it somehow.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 16, 2006)

Star nods at the dwarf as he voices his approval and heads out.



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> "I have no objections to you joining us. Though I hope you aren't too squeamish. The arts I practice are often....Misunderstood..." he said with a faint smile.




She glances at Absalom and raises an eyebrow. "I've never been called squeamish, but then again, I don't know what arts you practice." She quirks a smile. "I doubt there will be much of a problem though, unless you go around sacrificing children or some such." She grins at the joke, and waves a cheery goodbye to Gurrand as she follows everyone out of the room. As the group heads down the stairs, she pulls her hood up once again to around her face.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 16, 2006)

As they leave Gurrand's presence and move into the hallway Absalom continued.

"Perhaps my companion can make things a bit more clear for you." he said evenly and paused in the corridor. He glanced from side to side briefly as to make sure no other prying eyes were privvy to thier presence. 

"Rath..Helm." he stated simply. His heavily armored shadow who had been completely silent up to this point lifted his heavy helm to reveal a Grinning Skull underneath. 

This was surely no recently unearthed corpse from the grave however. The skull was meticulously polished to a glossy shine. His teeth were immaculate and straight. And if one stared for long enough one could almost see a dim light within those hollow sockets. Like twin torches behind fathoms of cool ice. This was no mere skeleton, nor did it radiate the overwhelming evil of a Death Knight. No Rath was something....different.

Absalom let Rath go unmasked just enough to let the gravity of what he is and what that means in the Western parts of Society sink in. Tha Gravity of what the newcomer was getting into. All-the-while Absalom silently gauging her reaction.


----------



## sans (Nov 16, 2006)

Returning from the stables, Odis wanders into Gurrand's residence, "Hmm... is this where my companions are supposed to be?"

Spotting Rath, Absalom and an attractive lady, Brother Odis immediately jumps between Rath and Star and heroically shouts, "Stand back my lady, I, Brother Odis, humble priest of Tymora, shall protect you from this undead menace and his foul master!" Odis frantically pats his pouches and pockets. "Great gods, where is my holy symbol?!"

--- 
ooc: Twisted, to paraphrase the wise fish, Dori from Finding Nemo: "Just keep posting, just keep posting." In my limited pbp experience, momentum is everything. You don't have to wait for everyone, just post and with each post, advance to plot.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 16, 2006)

Absalom rolled his eyes and snorted derisively. This wasn't the first time the Tymoran had tried to use him and Rath in one of his ploys to impress a Lady. Absalom always made a show of outwardly disapproving of such actions while secretly he found the whole bit rather entertaining. But he liked to keep a sense of...decorum....


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 16, 2006)

When Rath first lifts off his helmet, Star looked surprised, but not shocked. One gets the feeling that although she wasn't expecting Rath to be undead, she has - at least - interacted with undead before, although if that was working with them or destroying them it isn't possible to tell.

She opens her mouth, about to speak, when Brother Odis jumps between them and makes his declaration. After a stunned second, Star laughs. "My hero!" she exclaims, deducting from Absalom's reaction that this is someone known to him. However, the sharp-eyed might notice that she slips a dagger surreptitiously back into its sheath before holding her hand out to the newcomer. “I am Star. And you might be?....” She graces him with a smile.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 16, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]


			
				sans said:
			
		

> ooc: Twisted, to paraphrase the wise fish, Dori from Finding Nemo: "Just keep posting, just keep posting." In my limited pbp experience, momentum is everything. You don't have to wait for everyone, just post and with each post, advance to plot.




I agree. And there is always the option of (I've seen this used in a few games I've been in) recruiting someone to take over an existing character, thus negating the trouble of bringing in a new PC. Sometimes the new player wants to rewrite the PC a bit, but as long as it has the same name and basic personality, and the new player familiarized him/herself with the past posts, it works ok.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2006)

For a moment Kuma watches the drama play itself out with the same impassive, vaguely disapproving air that he seems to view everything with...and then he breaks into a slow, deep-voiced laughter that builds from a quiet rumble to a loud, bass roar, with the huge warrior actually bending over a little to hold his stomach.

"Ah, my friends," he finally says with surprising affection in his voice from one who was so often stern in demeanor. "A fine joke! And you, Star. Well done."

He turns his head upward to view the climbing sun and nods.

"We have what we need though. Now let us see what boulders our Wyrd has placed before us."

With the silvery rattle of mithril plates and the creaking of leather bindings, Kuma turns and heads for the horses.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 17, 2006)

( You are a well-rounded enough group that if Isida disappears completely, I will figure something out for Duthayer. For now - I'll ghost him.  And now you've got Dori stuck in my head. ``And you shall be my squishy!`` )

The cart and horses are awaiting the group outside, along with Lady Veya who has come to wish you safe travels. "Everything is set with anchoring your return, do be careful. Remember to beware the red-headed man. His crew and himself do not seem to really take prisoners if you know what I mean." Spoken to the group, her limp having disappeared thanks to her rest and the aid of other's. She smiles and motions up the road. "You need to be heading that way, Tyrluk is about thirty miles or so. Good luck!"


----------



## sans (Nov 17, 2006)

{ooc: Bummer, I had a joke for Isida. Odis was going to claim the warhorse he purchased was, by amazing coincidence, also named Duthayer. He was going to rub that in the entire journey.}



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> “I am Star. And you might be?....” She graces him with a smile.



Winking at Absalom, the priest of Tymora introduces himself to their new companion, "Ahh, Star. I am Brother Odis. I have just arrived from the stables with newly purchased horses to pull our dragon-slaying war wagon. We will be riding in style."

...

When the group is piled into the donated supply cart (aka dragon-slaying war wagon), Odis thanks Lady Veya for her help. He then mushes the horses, "Hah! Hah! Onward my ponies! Onward Charcoal! Onward Chestnut! Onward Duthayer!" Yes, he had indeed named the horses.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 17, 2006)

Star can't contain a brief laugh when she sees the 'dragon-slaying war wagon', yet she hops into it without complaint, and watches the scenery pass by as they leave the town.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 20, 2006)

It is now mid-afternoon as the cart and horses climb the foothills. Trudging down the road toward you is a sorry sight. Thirty or so men, women, and children,  dirt - and soot-streaked, with bundles strapped to their backs, in their arms, dragging handcarts of possessions behind them. They are a sad sign of what's happened in Cormry lately. They notice you about the same time, and a few have all ready cowered in fear using their arms and packs to protect them. "Please.. we have no valuables worth stealing! Please don't hurt us..!" Several of the refugees are injured and others show signs of having been in fist-fights recently.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 20, 2006)

Absalom was not heartless by any means. Perhaps he was a bit more reserved then some, but he genuinely felt pity for the refugees. Innocents were often the first casualties of war.
But he was no Missionary. His skills, ALL of thier skills were meant for grander things. He was an adventurer. He looked to his companions and cleared his throat to be heard.

"We are still pressed for time and countless more would benefit if we found the Dragon's Lair before our competition. We _should_ press on."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 20, 2006)

"Perhaps we should press on," Star says quietly to her new companions, "But surely we can spare a few moments." She pushes back her hood (those near her might notice her wince and squint, although the sunlight is not bright enough to truly warrant it), and hops down off of the wagon. She moves to the front of their little group and stops still a 'safe' distance away, her hands empty and out in front of her. 

"Please do not be afraid. We are not bandits, just travelers. May we offer you any assistance? What has befallen you?"

OOC: Diplomacy +9 if needed


----------



## sans (Nov 21, 2006)

Odis waits for the response to Star's inquiry.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 22, 2006)

OOC: I am going out of town starting tomorrow and not returning until sometime next week. Feel free to ghost Star as needed to move the game forward. Have a happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 22, 2006)

Duthayer had sighed internally when Star had joined the group.  Undoubtedly she was a fine scout, a good diplomat, and excellent eye candy for Brother Odis and the others as well.  She was just so... elven.  Not that he would say that to her face.  

When the group had finally pulled out and onto the road, Duthayer had sunk into his usual sober brooding.  However, the plight of the dirt-streaked refugees had tugged at his heart.  He was a holy warrior of the dwarven god of honorable battle... but he was not without compassion.  Duthayer and Rath in their heavy armor, Absalom in his solemn robes, and Kuma with his draconic appearance were frightening enough, not to mention the rest of the well-fed and well-armed party.  What a sight they must be to such a ragged and wretched people!

"Please, we are merely meaning to pass.  We are on a mission of hope, and we mean not to harm any of you," Duthayer says compassionately, standing up but leaving his weapons and sheild on the floor of the wagon.  "Come, pass by, they are rebuilding the city behind us and are in need of helping hands.  We will help ease your passage," he says, digging into his backpack.  If the people come near the wagon, Duthayer will press a gold coin into each person's hand and give a breath of healing to those who seem most battered.


OOC:  Diplomacy check +14, and doing a few points of lay on hands for each injured person that passes or until I'm out for the day (and I have 20 to work with).

More OOC: The Isida has houseguests, including her fiance from England, visiting for the month of November.  I've only been able to pop on for short periods, so that's my bad for not telling you where I've been.  And I love Finding Nemo.  "And I shall love him and he shall be my squishy!"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2006)

Kuma, sensibly realizing that he's ill-equipped for the purpose of offering comfort to these people, merely tugs his hood forward to help conceal his features and remains quiet as the gentler ones in the group soothe their fears.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 23, 2006)

Many wince when Star dismounts the wagon, a few children run to hide behind their mothers in fear. But when she doesn't attack them or threaten to steal what remains they still carried, a few commoners wander over to talk to her. "Another group of ..evilness came through here a day or so back and threatened our lives and took what little food and valuables we had. The group was lead by a woman whom travelled with a few men." The man's voice that spoke off trails off though, as his attention wans from the elf to the dwarven gift-giver aboard the wagon still. Majority of the refugees have wandered over, happily take their gold piece, and prepare to continue on their way. Don't have to tell them twice. One gold is the most many of them have had in a very long time.

( Glad to hear from you Duthayer, good to have you back. I hope the visit goes well! No problem ghosting Star, I'm not too sure how much this game'll move along anyway with the holidays and such.  But! We'll see how far it gets while you're gone. Happy Turkey Day everyone! )


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 24, 2006)

"I am terribly sorry to hear if that." She frowns. "What did these others look like, so we may be careful of them?" Star asks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2006)

"Please, the more we know, the better.  If they are foolish enough to attack us, we need to know what they look like and what they are capable of," Duthayer says, nodding at Star's words, hoping the little confidence and hope he had given them would give them the courage to speak.

OOC:  More Diplomacy.


----------



## sans (Nov 25, 2006)

Brother Odis heals anyone who needs healing.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 27, 2006)

The one man that had offered up the most information, and a few others, stick around to field the questions at hand. "The group was lead by a raven haired woman, with eyes of ice that could freeze your very soul! She's accompanied by three other men - a big burly one dealt out most of the fists. I'd be careful travelers, the woman gives me the chills.. something is not right about her." They wait around a few more moments to answer any other inquiries .. if there are none they thank you all again and continue on to Eveningstar.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 30, 2006)

"Thank you for your information, travelers. May the road ahead be easy." Star glances at her companions to see if they have any other questions; if not, she waits for the group to move on before pulling her hood back up around her face and hopping back in the wagon.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 3, 2006)

Since no one else had any further inquiries for the refugees, they continue on their way nodding good bye to the helpful adventurers. It was a nice change of pace to be treated decently for once! After traveling most of the day the hills clear out into an open field that obviously has served as the site for many battles within that last several months. A recent battle has left the field littered with annihilated bodies and no one to bury them. Scavengers, both human and animal, are moving about the area .. picking over the bodies for valuables, flesh, or both. As the party approaches all the scavengers flee the scene.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 4, 2006)

"What do you think happened here? A battle obviously but who were its participants?" Absalom said thinking aloud while craning his neck to see signs of who exactly was involved. With a good deal of experience with dead flesh he looked with an appraising eye.

OOC: ID body parts? Goblins and Humans maybe?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2006)

With a heavy thump, Kuma vaults off the wagon and onto the earth. He pads to the field of carnage and inspects not the bodies, but the ground and the surroundings. After a moment he grunts and begins tracing magic sigils in the air as he incants in a thrumming, throaty tone. Luminous green vapor oozes out of his mouth as he casts, and forms copies of those unearthly marks that float gently upward into the air as they slowly dissipate.

(Casting detect magic to try and see any magical items and/or spell residue.)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 11, 2006)

Star looks about sadly at the desolation, and awaits the results of her companions' study.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 14, 2006)

( Sorry for the lack of updating on my part. Not to long ago I found out I was pregnant and between the morning sickness and the exhaustion, I've been hard pressed to get online and post. Sorry! )

Two of the adventuring party take their time scrutinizing the scene laid out before them, however different there ways of doing so, the both find a few things of interest. As Absalom scans the field with his eyes, he spots movement from what looks to be a human solider whom is weakly trying to push himself into a seated position - but is failing miserably. Kuma's magical sight brings to light a few glowing auras scattered about the fallen. Upon closer inspection, these items are a shield, a sword, and a set of gauntlets. The rest of you notice something even more unusual. A hillside nearby seems to shimmer, and a fogbank suddenly rises. At second glance, the hillside seems to have dropped away to reveal a mist-filled cavern. Faint sounds of some bizarre elven dialect can be heard echoing from within. A one-way gate to another dimension? It remains open only for a few seconds before the hill shimmers and the cave vanishes without a trace.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 16, 2006)

"Odis, Duthayer tend to that soldier and see what information you can on what occured. Kuma gather what magicks your spell has detected. Star , please investigate the hillock as inconspicously as possible."

OOC: Note trying to be bossy just trying to kickstart this back up.

Absalom's eyes then roll back into his head. Only the whites of them can be seen. His perception changes somewhat, the grim scene becomes even grimmer before his eyes as he can see the souls of the dead still lingering, desperately trying to cling to the remnants of thier life before passing on.

"Tell me O' Spirits, what has occured here?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2006)

Kuma pauses where he is and looks back over his shoulder at Absalom with an irritated expression on his normally stoic face. His jaw shifts slightly, and he turns away without saying a word. Guided by his magic-enhanced senses, he plucks three objects from the field of battle. A sword that, while still crusted with blood, is still sharp and without nick or other sign of damage. A shield that, despite whatever power made it glow to Kuma, apparently had not been enough to save it's owner from a well thrown axe. Finally, a pair of well made gauntlets with flared sleeves and chain underlying the joints to give the most protection. These take some effort to get off, as the hands inside were already stiff in death.

Grimacing, he brings the booty back to the wagon and spits on the ground.

"I feel like a raven," he rumbles. "Here are your toys. I did not see any spell residues either. I do not think these men were killed by our quarry. They would have used magic, I think."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 17, 2006)

Star shrugs at the necromancer, and hops down off of the wagon before moving - quietly and as inconspicuously as possible, towards the hill. Once within reach, she will start searching the area for anything odd, or a illusion-concealed entrance.

_OOC: Hide +21, Move Silently +20, Search +18

No apologies needed, I understand with what's been going on! _


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 21, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Hey guys, just to let you know, I will probably be away until after Christmas. It's that time of year, as most have noticed.  [/sblock]


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 24, 2006)

( I'm going to 'pause' the game until after the holiday. Seeing as Star, Kuma, and Absalom are really the only active ones .. with Star-mun being gone 'til then, it only seemed right.  Happy Holidays everyone!! )


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 25, 2006)

OOC: Merry Christmas to one and all.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jan 3, 2007)

Happy Holidays, all! I will be back and ready to post as of this weekend... not much time until then.  

I've been gone longer than planned, because of some family issues, and this week I am catching up on work. Sorry about that.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jan 8, 2007)

OOC: I'm back, hope everyone had a good holiday...


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2007)

(Ping? Twisted? Anyone?)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jan 30, 2007)

Last I heard, Twisted was going through some personal stuff, so she might just not have time to log on. Pity... I liked this game.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 1, 2007)

I will be around if and when she decides to start again.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Feb 1, 2007)

( Sorry I haven't updated. I have intentions of returning the game, but I can't give you a time frame. Being five months pregnant and having all this crazyness in my life going on, not to mention my damned computer hates the internet all of a sudden. Well. It's not just the internet. And its not all of a sudden. Basically, its just mean! Keep checking back, hopefully sooner than later I'll have something typed up. )


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting an update, Twisted! I hope things go well for you.


----------

